# I was framed. Driveler number 33...



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

Queen of da page !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2012)

It is the weekend.   

Need coffee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

Hour and 45 to go . . .ticktock,ticktock . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hour and 45 to go . . .ticktock,ticktock . . .








Do you have a few days off after this week?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you have a few days off after this week?





Just Sat and Sunday, start days Monday.  Doesn't happen too often.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you this morning.  I slept a couple of hours late today and I hope to have a quiet weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack. Still need mo' sleep though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Rainin....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Rainin....



Well duhhhhh


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well duhhhhh



   

Just tryin to figger out another agenda for today 

Maybe I should go fishin!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just tryin to figger out another agenda for today
> 
> Maybe I should go fishin!!!



You and Jag could rig some homemade booby traps for the barn..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You and Jag could rig some homemade booby traps for the barn..





I started to type that first, but didn't want to give it away!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I started to type that first, but didn't want to give it away!!!



So you think Slip is the one sneakin around your place huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you think Slip is the one sneakin around your place huh?



I ain't worried bout slip, he'd crash and smash something and give himself away before he got started good, then just STOMP off


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't worried bout slip, he'd crash and smash something and give himself away before he got started good, then just STOMP off





His new screen name is an acronym;

Slam

S = Slip
L = Leaves
A = A
M = Mark


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> His new screen name is an acronym;
> 
> Slam
> 
> ...





slip
The _SLAM_ *Mod*


----------



## Hankus (Aug 11, 2012)

kracker said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Hankus said:


>



You workin??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You workin??



Must be, he didn't make it back to the keyboard..


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 11, 2012)

Good morning from the token LSU fan.

Headed to the Waffle House with T Boudreaux for our regular Saturday morning breakfast.

The All-Star.  He gets the waffle, I get the eggs and hash browns.  Everyone is happy, happy, happy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Good morning from the token LSU fan.
> 
> Headed to the Waffle House with T Boudreaux for our regular Saturday morning breakfast.
> 
> The All-Star.  He gets the waffle, I get the eggs and hash browns.  Everyone is happy, happy, happy.



Enjoy the company...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

The Redhead said:


> Good morning. I hope everyone is doing good.



Mernin ma'am. Doin good. How's things down in gnatville?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin ma'am. Doin good. How's things down in gnatville?





You`ll have to catch her on Facebook. She done left again.  She had to come over here and set some folks straight on that 243 vs 7mm08 thread.  


Mornin` ya`ll.


----------



## Self! (Aug 11, 2012)

Now this is what I call a storm. None of that sissy stuff out there this morning. Last thunder rattled my house. Bring it on!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You`ll have to catch her on Facebook. She done left again.  She had to come over here and set some folks straight on that 243 vs 7mm08 thread.
> 
> 
> Mornin` ya`ll.



A hit and run poster huh? 

Yeah I've been scratching my head trying to figure out how he chose those two calibers as a comparison.

Sort of like, can someone give me a comparison on a .177 gold pellet vs. a Barrett .50 caliber?



Otis said:


> Now this is what I call a storm. None of that sissy stuff out there this morning. Last thunder rattled my house. Bring it on!



Oh jeesh, the boy gets a little thunder and the sky is falling..


----------



## Self! (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh jeesh, the boy gets a little thunder and the sky is falling..




9:38 and pitch black outside.....I'm skerd!  I think this storm may hang around a bit. Should have the fish bitin' good tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Otis said:


> 9:38 and pitch black outside.....I'm skerd!  I think this storm may hang around a bit. Should have the fish bitin' good tonight.



If they don't drown first..


----------



## Self! (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If they don't drown first..



been drinking with choochoo and Steve again ain't ya?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Otis said:


> been drinking with choochoo and Steve again ain't ya?



Now the libtards are sounding as stoopid as the dumocrats. They are obviously disappointed that Paul Ryan is bomb proof and the Romney/Ryan team are about to unleash the blue tick hounds and do some treeing...

They just refuse to accept that Ron Paul is a loser and will not be there for them to vote for.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 11, 2012)

Morning all...time to get out and do some hunting and scouting!


----------



## Self! (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now the libtards are sounding as stoopid as the dumocrats. They are obviously disappointed that Paul Ryan is bomb proof and the Romney/Ryan team are about to unleash the blue tick hounds and do some treeing...
> 
> They just refuse to accept that Ron Paul is a loser and will not be there for them to vote for.




 I need to go visit the PF and see if yall got a good one brewing over this yet. 



boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...time to get out and do some hunting and scouting!



Hey boss....have you checked the weather yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Otis said:


> I need to go visit the PF and see if yall got a good one brewing over this yet.



Oh yeah, it's going..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack. Still need mo' sleep though.






Really??????????  No forecasting Messican . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really??????????  No forecasting Messican . . .


already did that. Try to keep up..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeez...take a day off and y'all done locked a thread up....

Mornin' y'all! A lazy day around here. So far, anyway. Gotta head out after lunch to take advantage of this tax free stuff and get school clothes for the youngin'.


----------



## Self! (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really??????????  No forecasting Messican . . .




its raining....how hard is that to understa......never mind. Forgot who I was talking to.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Otis said:


> its raining....how hard is that to understa......never mind. Forgot who I was talking to.



I told the idjit at like 1:30 or 2:00 in the morning what his weather would be. I guess he needs me to text it to him in braille or something.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 11, 2012)

Awww crap. Looks like it's gonna be raining when I head out later. I hate driving in the rain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Awww crap. Looks like it's gonna be raining when I head out later. I hate driving in the rain



No windshield wipers?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 11, 2012)

MC, you were not kidding in your earlier warning reports about this storm having lots of  rain and lightning.

Yep, just picture this........ imagine 997 cows all backed up to 997 flat rocks and letting it fly while the water level is already knee deep and still coming down side-ways.  The sky is still black looking with lightning every few seconds and shaking the ground like a dynamite blast.

Dang, I forgot to put on my life preserver and now I think that I might be going down for the third time.    

So far about 2 1/2" in the past hour and a half with the possibility of a couple of more inches according to the latest weather report.

I had hoped to check my property up in the country today but I don't think that I could swim across the pasture area must less drive across it.  Maybe have to wait until tomorrow instead. 

Oops, I think that the mailman's jeep just floated on down the street.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Good morning from the token LSU fan.
> 
> Headed to the Waffle House with T Boudreaux for our regular Saturday morning breakfast.
> 
> The All-Star.  He gets the waffle, I get the eggs and hash browns.  Everyone is happy, happy, happy.



Morning, Boudreaux!
Had lunch with Ol Red/Big moolie/lakeb/blue duck/OR5/?/? yesterday. We went to Riverfront and had their version of a shrimp po boy. It was terrible.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No windshield wipers?



 I got 'em. But, since my wreck last year, driving on wet roads freaks me out a bit. 

I left Jeff's place the other day and was going to head to Thomaston to pick up my knife....one heckuva storm hit and wipers were going as fast as they could and I STILL couldn't see anything. Just headed home instead. WHat should have been a 45 min ride turned into at LEAST an hour and a half. And ended up with my first headache in three weeks. I had just finished bragging to Jeff and Miz T. about how great these pills were...seems like a little extra stress outdid their magic


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I got 'em. But, since my wreck last year, driving on wet roads freaks me out a bit.
> 
> I left Jeff's place the other day and was going to head to Thomaston to pick up my knife....one heckuva storm hit and wipers were going as fast as they could and I STILL couldn't see anything. Just headed home instead. WHat should have been a 45 min ride turned into at LEAST an hour and a half. And ended up with my first headache in three weeks. I had just finished bragging to Jeff and Miz T. about how great these pills were...seems like a little extra stress outdid their magic



Heyyyy.....hope it didn't have anything to do with that cup of coffee. Although caffeine usually cures a headache for me.

Yeah, that rain came down purty good after you left here, I was wondering if you were going to continue down there or not.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyy.....hope it didn't have anything to do with that cup of coffee. Although caffeine usually cures a headache for me.
> 
> Yeah, that rain came down purty good after you left here, I was wondering if you were going to continue down there or not.



Howdy! The coffee was great and caffeine usually kicks my headaches too. So no worries there. I told Rob when I got home that we need to get one of those fancy coffee makers 

I started heading the way you gave me directions for, and as soon as the rain got worse, flipped on the GPS and headed home instead. I think it was all the squinting, cursing and brakelights blinking in front of me that did it. It didn't get too bad though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy! The coffee was great and caffeine usually kicks my headaches too. So no worries there. I told Rob when I got home that we need to get one of those fancy coffee makers
> 
> I started heading the way you gave me directions for, and as soon as the rain got worse, flipped on the GPS and headed home instead. I think it was all the squinting, cursing and brakelights blinking in front of me that did it. It didn't get too bad though.



I don't know where folks got the idea to put their flashers on in a heavy rain but it drives me absolutely bonkers and is a major distraction to the concentration needed to drive in such down pours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy! The coffee was great and caffeine usually kicks my headaches too. So no worries there. I told Rob when I got home that we need to get one of those fancy coffee makers
> 
> I started heading the way you gave me directions for, and as soon as the rain got worse, flipped on the GPS and headed home instead. I think it was all the squinting, cursing and brakelights blinking in front of me that did it. It didn't get too bad though.



That, or the stress and apprehension you endured durin our wrasslin shenanigans in front of MizT as she documented it.     I knew you had it in you!!!   



We love that thang!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't know where folks got the idea to put their flashers on in a heavy rain but it drives me absolutely bonkers and is a major distraction to the concentration needed to drive in such down pours.



gawd it's ridiculous when they do that! And, yes, VERY distracting. I pulled off of 75 a few times just to let things (rain AND cars) pass before making back again. 

I watched a Uhaul box truck towing a minivan on a trailer fly down the road at 80 mph (in the rain). I decided, after watching the trailer go sideways and pull the truck over with it, that it was a good time to try out the "avoid interstates" function of the GPS


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> gawd it's ridiculous when they do that! And, yes, VERY distracting. I pulled off of 75 a few times just to let things (rain AND cars) pass before making back again.
> 
> I watched a Uhaul box truck towing a minivan on a trailer fly down the road at 80 mph (in the rain). I decided, after watching the trailer go sideways and pull the truck over with it, that it was a good time to try out the "avoid interstates" function of the GPS



Those are the idiots that voted for Obama..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those are the idiots that voted for Obama..



And will again!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 11, 2012)

Gonna go get some grub and spend some dough. See y'all later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go get some grub and spend some dough. See y'all later!



Take care!!!


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you think Slip is the one sneakin around your place huh?





Jeff C. said:


> I ain't worried bout slip, he'd crash and smash something and give himself away before he got started good, then just STOMP off





Miguel Cervantes said:


> His new screen name is an acronym;
> 
> Slam
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> slip
> The _SLAM_ *Mod*






Mornin yall. Woke up with a splitting headache, but after sitting up and standing up for a few minutes it went away. Guess it was BP related?


Weatha man, i was up til 3 and by then only saw sprinkles. Its crazy how stuff always dies off at the Al/GA line? It never woke me up so i dont think it got too bad, though thats not saying much ... dunno if i would wake up if the swat team came in a shot my dog.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall. Woke up with a splitting headache, but after sitting up and standing up for a few minutes it went away. Guess it was BP related?
> 
> 
> Weatha man, i was up til 3 and by then only saw sprinkles. Its crazy how stuff always dies off at the Al/GA line? It never woke me up so i dont think it got too bad, though thats not saying much ... dunno if i would wake up if the swat team came in a shot my dog.



Dude, the story that Batman slept hanging from his feet is a myth. Quit doing that stuff...

Yeah, it lost energy gradually with the lack of upper atmospheric heating and then refired this morning when the sun got up good to keep Otis entertained..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall. Woke up with a splitting headache, but after sitting up and standing up for a few minutes it went away. Guess it was BP related?
> 
> 
> Weatha man, i was up til 3 and by then only saw sprinkles. Its crazy how stuff always dies off at the Al/GA line? It never woke me up so i dont think it got too bad, though thats not saying much ... dunno if i would wake up if the swat team came in a shot my dog.



I reckon not, yo body has to go in survival mode to offset all the trauma after the days events!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2012)

morning, peeps!
Bacon, egg, cheese, and jalapeno sammich for breakfast. Gonna do some trailer and stand work today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, peeps!
> Bacon, egg, cheese, and jalapeno sammich for breakfast. Gonna do some trailer and stand work today.



Oh Lawdy. Gonna be some good stories later...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh Lawdy. Gonna be some good stories later...



I'm formulating a gameplan and checking it twice.


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dude, the story that Batman slept hanging from his feet is a myth. Quit doing that stuff...
> 
> Yeah, it lost energy gradually with the lack of upper atmospheric heating and then refired this morning when the sun got up good to keep Otis entertained..




What are the odds of rain/stroms around here from say 4pm to 11pm?


Jeff C. said:


> I reckon not, yo body has to go in survival mode to offset all the trauma after the days events!!!



 No kidding. The whining screaming and crying has already started today. So glad i work for the next 6 days.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm formulating a gameplan and checking it twice.



When has that ever mattered?  

Well, the breakfast was a good idea!!


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Boudreaux!
> Had lunch with Ol Red/Big moolie/lakeb/blue duck/OR5/?/? yesterday. We went to Riverfront and had their version of a shrimp po boy. It was terrible.



That Ol' Red/Big Moolie/etc/etc was having some fun last night.  You'll have to ask him about it.

Don't know what the deal with Cajun/seafood restaurants were yesterday.  Boudreaux's was not up to par, either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> When has that ever mattered?
> 
> Well, the breakfast was a good idea!!



Gonna have to do the jalapeno thing again. That was a goood sammich! 
 Got a buddy that finally agreed to let me use his angle grinder. Just had to promise not to break it or bleed all over it. 
I swear, even the people i work with give me no slack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> That Ol' Red/Big Moolie/etc/etc was having some fun last night.  You'll have to ask him about it.
> 
> Don't know what the deal with Cajun/seafood restaurants were yesterday.  Boudreaux's was not up to par, either.



Howdy Boudreaux, haven't really had the pleasure of chattin with you, but just for the record you aren't the only token LSU fan here. I'm not a sports forum enthusiast/poster, but I'll browse around in there from time to time.

BTW, I've got a MUTT named after ya...or one of y'all!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> That Ol' Red/Big Moolie/etc/etc was having some fun last night.  You'll have to ask him about it.
> 
> Don't know what the deal with Cajun/seafood restaurants were yesterday.  Boudreaux's was not up to par, either.


What self respecting restaurant uses frozen pre-breaded popcorn shrimp as a po-boy? 
Well, i think he's enjoyed this week in general between the Honey badger getting kicked off the team and the captain of the SS Corndog getting banned.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

slip said:


> What are the odds of rain/stroms around here from say 4pm to 11pm?



You forgot, "in my backyard" 

Not as high as yesterday, but the drizzly miserable stuff might be with us for a few more hours.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> That Ol' Red/Big Moolie/etc/etc was having some fun last night.  You'll have to ask him about it.
> 
> Don't know what the deal with Cajun/seafood restaurants were yesterday.  Boudreaux's was not up to par, either.



Riverfront is an outstanding BBQ dive. Only a flatlander would go to a BBQ joint asking for a skrimp sammich..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Riverfront is an outstanding BBQ dive. Only a flatlander would go to a BBQ joint asking for a skrimp sammich..



One of these days I'm gonna have to try out this Boudreaux's to see how authentic they are.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> One of these days I'm gonna have to try out this Boudreaux's to see how authentic they are.



You order their catfish evangeline you better be wearing protection. That is some kinda good eatin right there now.


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

Ice cream and chocolate chip cookies with sweet tea is the breakfast of freakin champs, i dont care what anyone says


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Riverfront is an outstanding BBQ dive. Only a flatlander would go to a BBQ joint asking for a skrimp sammich..



 wait a minute.....
 We went there with every intention of getting a BBQ plate but the special of the day was a shrimp po boy. Now, knowing how good the bbq is, wasn't it reasonable to assume the shrimp would be good?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wait a minute.....
> We went there with every intention of getting a BBQ plate but the special of the day was a shrimp po boy. Now, knowing how good the bbq is, wasn't it reasonable to assume the shrimp would be good?



Nope, it tells me they realized that the bonehead that ordered all of that pre-breaded frozen shrimp made a mistake and they needed to advertise it as a special to unload it on some unsuspecting idjits so they wouldn't be stuck with it!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Riverfront is an outstanding BBQ dive. Only a flatlander would go to a BBQ joint asking for a skrimp sammich..





rhbama3 said:


> wait a minute.....
> We went there with every intention of getting a BBQ plate but the special of the day was a shrimp po boy. Now, knowing how good the bbq is, wasn't it reasonable to assume the shrimp would be good?



I reckon, I've had many a bad shrimp po-boy, even down in the Bayou country. I say we band them wannabees!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, it tells me they realized that the bonehead that ordered all of that pre-breaded frozen shrimp made a mistake and they needed to advertise it as a special to unload it on some unsuspecting idjits so they wouldn't be stuck with it!!!



You are much better at restaurant head games than i am.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You are much better at restaurant head games than i am.



Didn't we have some of those pre-breaded frozen skrimps at that other fancified Riverfront over on the lake?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Didn't we have some of those pre-breaded frozen skrimps at that other fancified Riverfront over on the lake?



I don't remember.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't remember.



Too many bumps on the head? or Oldtimers?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey Miguel...the youngin is gettin downright deadly with that bow I got from you. I believe he may just get his first bow kill this fall.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 11, 2012)

Had to go to Nawlins for my MIL funeral last week, 91yrs. is a good lifetime.
My wife was born and educated over there, LSU sheepskin too.
We had 3 days there to eat and man the locals can cook!!!
House is in Meterie so we ate mostly around there, Dons seafood had crawfish e2faye, catfish,stuffed shrimp,and the best fried oysters on the planet.

Living here on the coast we think we have good oysters but the gulf has the best.

Central grocery muffaletta for lunch.  Deanies, the origonal location for supper.
Shrimp poboys from a little place called The Comeback inn were the bomb, great bread and so many shrimp they were falling out the sides.
Great eats over there, if you have not been to La. and eaten their food you are missing out. We go at least twice a year just to eat!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Had to go to Nawlins for my MIL funeral last week, 91yrs. is a good lifetime.
> My wife was born and educated over there, LSU sheepskin too.
> We had 3 days there to eat and man the locals can cook!!!
> House is in Meterie so we ate mostly around there, Dons seafood had crawfish e2faye, catfish,stuffed shrimp,and the best fried oysters on the planet.
> ...



I love Deanies!
Every time i can afford to go to a medical conference in New Orleans, we eat at the Deanies on the corner of D'iberville and Bourbon at least  3 times.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 11, 2012)

We go to the one on Lake drive i think, it still has the neon sign and the fish market beside it.  You can eat then get your crawfish to take home next door.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 11, 2012)

Now i am hungry, i can't find good french bread around here to make a poboy!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Miguel...the youngin is gettin downright deadly with that bow I got from you. I believe he may just get his first bow kill this fall.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2012)

Olympic Hooli Hoops and they didn't call me


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Olympic Hooli Hoops and they didn't call me



The NERVE of them...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2012)

I wonder if I can get the coals started, get some steaks grilled, indulge in a few, couple, several, a good many, cold ones drankded, and get done before the rain gets back?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I wonder if I can get the coals started, get some steaks grilled, indulge in a few, couple, several, a good many, cold ones drankded, and get done before the rain gets back?



Mayyyyyyyybe...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mayyyyyyyybe...





I can always duck under my hat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The NERVE of them...



Their Loss.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

The Redhead said:


> Good morning. I hope everyone is doing good.






Heyyyyyyyyyyyy Ms Sheryl !!!!!!!!!!  





Man, went to bed at 10, didn't wake up til 5, probably stay up all night, what a day off . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks, Wal-mart....
 The lady at the register was in such a hurry, that she was already checking out the guy behind me and putting stuff in bags on the sack carousel. Yep, you guessed it: Somewhere a guy unloaded groceries and is wondering how he ended up with chicken and hamburger.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I can always duck under my hat!



Just make sure you can clamp that hat on to a good grounding cable... You're used to being in the midst of high voltage, something as tiny as a little lightning bolt shouldn't bother  you...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Now i am hungry, i can't find good french bread around here to make a poboy!!!



I'm hopin to head down there Labor Day!! Lawd, I'll have to "go make groceries" while I'm down there, yeah!!



rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Wal-mart....
> The lady at the register was in such a hurry, that she was already checking out the guy behind me and putting stuff in bags on the sack carousel. Yep, you guessed it: Somewhere a guy unloaded groceries and is wondering how he ended up with chicken and hamburger.



Dat sucks!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

I've gotta bad attitude, think I'll go kick the dog and beat the wife . . .


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

Whoo dang Work is cwazzzzzy today!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyy Ms Sheryl !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You a little bit late!   





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just make sure you can clamp that hat on to a good grounding cable... You're used to being in the midst of high voltage, something as tiny as a little lightning bolt shouldn't bother  you...





I catch those in my teeth. I wasn`t a barehand lineman for nothin `.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Wal-mart....
> The lady at the register was in such a hurry, that she was already checking out the guy behind me and putting stuff in bags on the sack carousel. Yep, you guessed it: Somewhere a guy unloaded groceries and is wondering how he ended up with chicken and hamburger.



That's better than drillin a hole through your fanger..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I catch those in my teeth. I wasn`t a barehand lineman for nothin `.



How about posting up a pic next time you do that!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How about posting up a pic next time you do that!!





I got one somewhere if I can find it!  



The Redhead kilt the 243 vs 7mm08 thread stone cold dead.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Boudreaux, haven't really had the pleasure of chattin with you, but just for the record you aren't the only token LSU fan here. I'm not a sports forum enthusiast/poster, but I'll browse around in there from time to time.
> 
> BTW, I've got a MUTT named after ya...or one of y'all!!!



Glad to see another with brains here.  

I'm sure he's a FINE dog!



rhbama3 said:


> Well, i think he's enjoyed this week in general between the Honey badger getting kicked off the team and the captain of the SS Corndog getting banned.



He certainly closed it out well last night.  



Jeff C. said:


> One of these days I'm gonna have to try out this Boudreaux's to see how authentic they are.



Typically, it's good and reminds me of home - West Monroe, LA.  Yesterday's buffet left room for improvement.



Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Had to go to Nawlins for my MIL funeral last week, 91yrs. is a good lifetime.
> My wife was born and educated over there, LSU sheepskin too.
> We had 3 days there to eat and man the locals can cook!!!
> House is in Meterie so we ate mostly around there, Dons seafood had crawfish e2faye, catfish,stuffed shrimp,and the best fried oysters on the planet.
> ...



My cousin lives in Metarie.  Katrina moved them out of Chalmette there.  Love visiting and listening to the accents and eating the home cooking.  Brother-in-law lives in Broussard and married a local gal from there.  Every time we get together, we make here cook.  I'd look like a 300 lb purple eater if I lived closer to her.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 11, 2012)

Evening all!

I hope my luck with the jelly we are making turns out better than Mig's phone and Bama's Wally world trip!

Been uneventful here today. Ate big ole omlettes then went to mom and dads to pick grapes. Been cooking the jelly up since about 1.

5lbs or so is only going to yeild 5 12oz jars. Hope it turns out well.

Just cracked beer #1 so the eve will only get better from here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You a little bit late!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Story of my life Nic, at least tell her HIGH for me, and a lil peck on the cheek from the Quack !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've gotta bad attitude, think I'll go kick the dog and beat the wife . . .



Wassa matta...been off too long?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wassa matta...been off too long?







Jeff, I'm so DANG ill right now I can't stand myself !!!



Must




Have





Alcohol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jeff, I'm so DANG ill right now I can't stand myself !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drive on up, I've got a cabinet full.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's better than drillin a hole through your fanger..


Havent worked up the nerve to start that project. A metal cutting wheel spinning at 36,000rpm's is gonna be a new experience. I've cut myself with a dremel before, but this is gonna be a whole new level of nervousness. 


Boudreaux said:


> Glad to see another with brains here.
> 
> I'm sure he's a FINE dog!
> 
> ...


Mack is a fairly twisted individual. I'll call him Monday and see what he did. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Jeff, I'm so DANG ill right now I can't stand myself !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sandersville is just a few miles away. I bet if you leave now, you can be drinking before dark!


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 11, 2012)

Seen on the TRV show, Hindus worshiping cows, then eating goat foots, brains, n bugs.

I need to say Thank you Lord for lettin me eat a ribeye.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Havent worked up the nerve to start that project. A metal cutting wheel spinning at 36,000rpm's is gonna be a new experience. I've cut myself with a dremel before, but this is gonna be a whole new level of nervousness.



good leather gloves and above all, eye protection..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Seen on the TRV show, Hindus worshiping cows, then eating goat foots, brains, n bugs.
> 
> I need to say Thank you Lord for lettin me eat a ribeye.



You ever notice that some of these other countries eat the guts and organs, but you never see them eating the muscle. What do they do, throw it to the hogs???


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I hope my luck with the jelly we are making turns out better than Mig's phone and Bama's Wally world trip!
> 
> ...



Good luck William, never made any, but have eaten some that was mighty good!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Jeff, I'm so DANG ill right now I can't stand myself !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might have to guzzle a few myself!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Story of my life Nic, at least tell her HIGH for me, and a lil peck on the cheek from the Quack !!!





She say "howdy"!


----------



## BreamReaper (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ever notice that some of these other countries eat the guts and organs, but you never see them eating the muscle. What do they do, throw it to the hogs???



Yea i wonder why they take the scraps, they prob sacrifice the good stuff to the big temple. Why come the goat gets whacked and the moomoo dnt?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> She say "howdy"!












Wife's home, the beatings will start shortly . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2012)

Deadly stares...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Dang it, man!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's home, the beatings will start shortly . . .



I hope you make it through without to many bruises.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 11, 2012)

Ha! Rob saw the pic Yara posted on my facebook and said it was creepy. Then he said Nick must be REALLY afraid of wimmens


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's home, the beatings will start shortly . . .



You sending her out to clean the rugs?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ha! Rob saw the pic Yara posted on my facebook and said it was creepy. Then he said Nick must be REALLY afraid of wimmens





Ha!!! I`m about as skeered of ya`ll as I am this rascal. And yes, that is the same snake.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ha!!! I`m about as skeered of ya`ll as I am this rascal. And yes, that is the same snake.



Don't those things originate out of wominz heads anyway?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't those things originate out of wominz heads anyway?





You owe me a screen cleanin`!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't those things originate out of wominz heads anyway?



Absolutely! I been saying that all along!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2012)

skillet warming has commenced, who's the first lucky recipient?

Just got a goooood rain here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> skillet warming has commenced, who's the first lucky recipient?
> 
> Just got a goooood rain here!



Whatcha cookin Ms. Purty Eyes?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> skillet warming has commenced, who's the first lucky recipient?
> 
> Just got a goooood rain here!



So you are in the kitchen, bare foot too?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha cookin Ms. Purty Eyes?


eh, I was gonna say a can whoop it for all you wemin haters, but I just ain't in the mood...........


gobbleinwoods said:


> So you are in the kitchen, bare foot too?


as a matter of fact, yes, yes I am barefoot, but I ain't in the kitchen...........yet........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> skillet warming has commenced, who's the first lucky recipient?
> 
> Just got a goooood rain here!



I'm ya Huckleberry!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> skillet warming has commenced, who's the first lucky recipient?
> 
> Just got a goooood rain here!



Flang dat thang up this way. I'll send it back full of sompin yummy from da Cafe'


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatcha cookin Ms. Purty Eyes?


May I bother you for that recipe for the pickles again, please?


Jeff C. said:


> I'm ya Huckleberry!!





Hornet22 said:


> Flang dat thang up this way. I'll send it back full of sompin yummy from da Cafe'


Ohman, on it's WAY!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> May I bother you for that recipe for the pickles again, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Ohman, on it's WAY!!!



Oh well, I took a piture of taters an onions from Pop's garden in da black iron on the grill, but she thru and won't post for ya.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I hope you make it through without to many bruises.




Good evening folks!!

Here lately I've been thinking on making a career change!!

There seems to be some merit in in being a windsurfing instructor!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Tryin to get a buzz!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> May I bother you for that recipe for the pickles again, please?



Which one. The banana pepper sweet pickle turned out wonnnnnnnnnnderful. It's like chow chow with bigger chunks. It is da bomb on peas, and today I took some shredded pork loin that the wifey cooked in the crock pot, put some mayernase on loaf bread, piled on the pork then piled on the peppers.........OMG.......OMG........words don't describe it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> Here lately I've been thinking on making a career change!!
> 
> There seems to be some merit in in being a windsurfing instructor!!



Link??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Link??



It's a very labor intense hands on job. I'm not sure at Rutt's age he should be venturing into such career choices..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Link??


Just a minute!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a very labor intense hands on job. I'm not sure at Rutt's age he should be venturing into such career choices..



I'll give him a hand!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll give him a hand!!


Ummm NOOOOOO.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Oh well, I took a piture of taters an onions from Pop's garden in da black iron on the grill, but she thru and won't post for ya.


tell her I'll give her a pass........... tonight.....


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> Here lately I've been thinking on making a career change!!
> 
> There seems to be some merit in in being a windsurfing instructor!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which one. The banana pepper sweet pickle turned out wonnnnnnnnnnderful. It's like chow chow with bigger chunks. It is da bomb on peas, and today I took some shredded pork loin that the wifey cooked in the crock pot, put some mayernase on loaf bread, piled on the pork then piled on the peppers.........OMG.......OMG........words don't describe it.


heck yeah, that one too, but this was I think you said a "basic" pickling recipe, I *MEANT* to copy, paste & print it out, but duh, I didn't!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll give him a hand!!


I think I've got this one covered no help needed here!!!



Keebs said:


>


You got a link Too!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> heck yeah, that one too, but this was I think you said a "basic" pickling recipe, I *MEANT* to copy, paste & print it out, but duh, I didn't!



May have to dig for that one, cause I don't remember what I used...

http://www.food.com/recipe/sweet-pickled-banana-peppers-17254


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 11, 2012)

There are some REAL STUUUUPID folks on the PF. I'm glad I don't play on there; I would get bandededed for shore.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> There are some REAL STUUUUPID folks on the PF. I'm glad I don't play on there; I would get bandededed for shore.



Lightweight...

Hey Keebs. Is this the other one?

http://southernfood.about.com/od/picklesrelishes/r/r80722e.htm


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think I've got this one covered no help needed here!!!
> 
> You got a link Too!!



I'll be on standby, just in case you get covered up!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

this is my next pickle experiment, except I'm using hot jalapeno's, not the sweet ones.

http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/a...-jalapeno-pickles.html#.T-2ln5Gz_nc.pinterest


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be on standby, just in case you get covered up!!


If I get one that covers me up I'll give you a call!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If I get one that covers me up I'll give you a call!!



Sumo-kini....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think I've got this one covered no help needed here!!!
> 
> You got a link Too!!


 I'll have to try it again, it said "an error occurred"....


Miguel Cervantes said:


> May have to dig for that one, cause I don't remember what I used...
> 
> http://www.food.com/recipe/sweet-pickled-banana-peppers-17254


 THAT'S it! Thanks!  now, da chow chow one........


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll be on standby, just in case you get covered up!!


My latest stawkee on FB is a tanning consultant and hot as fire!!!!! I'm either in love or lust


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll have to try it again, it said "an error occurred"....
> 
> THAT'S it! Thanks!  now, da chow chow one........



You didn't read real well did you??? 

The banana peppers are the ones that taste like chow chow...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sumo-kini....






Keebs said:


> I'll have to try it again, it said "an error occurred"....


I'll send it again!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lightweight...
> 
> Hey Keebs. Is this the other one?
> 
> http://southernfood.about.com/od/picklesrelishes/r/r80722e.htm


no, but I'm bookmarking it.......... I love my micro bread & butter ones, but I wanna jar some for later, that way I don't run out of 'fridge space...


Miguel Cervantes said:


> this is my next pickle experiment, except I'm using hot jalapeno's, not the sweet ones.
> 
> http://www.justapinch.com/recipes/a...-jalapeno-pickles.html#.T-2ln5Gz_nc.pinterest


 already calls for 5 lbs of sugar, I bet I'd need 10!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> My latest stawkee on FB is a tanning consultant and hot as fire!!!!! I'm either in love or lust



Look up Dayana Mendoza,,,,,,,,but only if you like green eyes............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> no, but I'm bookmarking it.......... I love my micro bread & butter ones, but I wanna jar some for later, that way I don't run out of 'fridge space...
> 
> already calls for 5 lbs of sugar, I bet I'd need 10!



Umm, you can cut your recipes for smaller batches...

Don't make me come down there...

I also made some canned tomato salsa with corn and black beans in it.......woooooweeee it is yummy. But you can't have the recipe on that one cause I just tossed a bunch of stuff that looked like it would work in there and got lucky. No way I could ever repeat that one again..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If I get one that covers me up I'll give you a call!!



Just stick her in a tube wit a sail on it!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just stick her in a tube wit a sail on it!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just stick her in a tube wit a sail on it!!!



self moderating, self moderating, self moderating...


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just stick her in a tube wit a sail on it!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> self moderating, self moderating, self moderating...



That's da truth..........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just stick her in a tube wit a sail on it!!!



She would not need a hand doing that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> self moderating, self moderating, self moderating...





Hornet22 said:


> That's da truth..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> She would not need a hand doing that.



Maybe 2 or 3!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Time to go set up the burglar trap.....BRB!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to go set up the burglar trap.....BRB!!!


Hope you catch that scoundrel!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope you catch that scoundrel!!



You and me, both!!  I think I botched it the night they were tryin to get away with it. I went out with the dogs very late on two different nights prior to the timeline when my neighbor noticed it in the undergrowth. They lit up and ran barking in the direction it was found. Got a purty reasonable suspicion where it was heading.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

I reckon everyone hung it up cept for me an Pookie down there. Buzz killers!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You and me, both!!  I think I botched it the night they were tryin to get away with it. I went out with the dogs very late on two different nights prior to the timeline when my neighbor noticed it in the undergrowth. They lit up and ran barking in the direction it was found. Got a purty reasonable suspicion where it was heading.



Piano wire...

It works wonders for slowing down criminals on the run..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Piano wire...
> 
> It works wonders for slowing down criminals on the run..



There was some old barbed wire in there, hopefully they found it!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

Home at last

T'was a crazy crazy day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

kracker said:


>



Munchies?? 



slip said:


> Home at last
> 
> T'was a crazy crazy day.



What'd you smash??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You didn't read real well did you???
> 
> The banana peppers are the ones that taste like chow chow...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Umm, you can cut your recipes for smaller batches...
> 
> Don't make me come down there...
> 
> I also made some canned tomato salsa with corn and black beans in it.......woooooweeee it is yummy. But you can't have the recipe on that one cause I just tossed a bunch of stuff that looked like it would work in there and got lucky. No way I could ever repeat that one again..


 those are usually the best ones and you're supposed to remember them!

got side tracked sitting on the porch listenin to the rain!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> those are usually the best ones and you're supposed to remember them!
> 
> got side tracked sitting on the porch listenin to the rain!



U can sleep tamara!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> There was some old barbed wire in there, hopefully they found it!!



It needs to run parallel with their escape route, knee high, narrowing along both sides of the path for maximum effect..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It needs to run parallel with their escape route, knee high, narrowing along both sides of the path for maximum effect..



OH....not neck high?


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Munchies??
> 
> 
> 
> What'd you smash??



Fingers, hands, feet, ribs, shins, knees, elbows ... You know, the usual



Man, i dunno why ... but i've been in a bad 'looking for a reason to slap the lips offa somebodys face' mood lately. It was worse today with the headache and crowds at work. I feel better now though, and didnt even have to run anybody over.


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 11, 2012)

Man, do I need the daily drivler...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2012)

slip said:


> Fingers, hands, feet, ribs, shins, knees, elbows ... You know, the usual
> 
> 
> 
> Man, i dunno why ... but i've been in a bad 'looking for a reason to slap the lips offa somebodys face' mood lately. It was worse today with the headache and crowds at work. I feel better now though, and didnt even have to run anybody over.






They walk among us!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> OH....not neck high?



Nope.... Once both legs get shredded and the parallel path gets narrow enough he will go down, what happens from that point is merely a falling on a fence accident.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Guess Ill never be a driveler.... Y'all get up waaaayyyy tooooo early...just sayin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2012)

oops1 said:


> Guess Ill never be a driveler.... Y'all get up waaaayyyy tooooo early...just sayin.



You just jump in anywhere you can, and don't try to catch up on what you missed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

oops1 said:


> Guess Ill never be a driveler.... Y'all get up waaaayyyy tooooo early...just sayin.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 12, 2012)

oops1 said:


> Guess Ill never be a driveler.... Y'all get up waaaayyyy tooooo early...just sayin.



I got up at 10:00 this morning!!........Hope you don't think that is early!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I got up at 10:00 this morning!!........Hope you don't think that is early!!



I'm gonna call it a night, so I can get up early!! Later Mitch.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna call it a night, so I can get up early!! Later Mitch.....


Later Jeffro!!


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2012)

Gunna be 63 degrees tonight! thats pretty sweet.

Hope that is a good sign of things to come this fall and winter.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 12, 2012)

Rotten milk vomit....never fun to clean up. Especially in the middle of the night....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Rotten milk vomit....never fun to clean up. Especially in the middle of the night....



Why do you give them rotten milk then?

New dog in the house.  Adopted a 8 month old GSP from the rescue program.  Drove to just south of Charlotte yesterday to get her.  Gorgeous dog, seems very smart.  

Well coffee is brewed and ready for the drivelers and happy day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2012)

Good kwestion gobblin! Lol

Happy Sunday mernin drivelerz.... im about ta make some breakfast and chill on da front porch while it gets daylight .....good ta be a country boy!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 12, 2012)

Happy Sunday morning to all of you.  Thanks for the coffee, Gobblin.  I slept late this morning because I got very lazy yesterday sitting inside all day long watching storm after storm after storm come through.  Did get about 5 inches of rain though and this area had lots of storm damage with severe flooding and such.  Hope to go up to the country this morning and check on things.

Ya'll have a good day.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Rotten milk vomit....never fun to clean up. Especially in the middle of the night....



mmmm.... yeah that went real well with that banana I was having for breakfast.  Almost had my own mess to clean up.  



gobbleinwoods said:


> Why do you give them rotten milk then?
> 
> New dog in the house.  Adopted a 8 month old GSP from the rescue program.  Drove to just south of Charlotte yesterday to get her.  Gorgeous dog, seems very smart.
> 
> Well coffee is brewed and ready for the drivelers and happy day.



Thanks GW I needed that this morning.  



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Sunday morning to all of you.  Thanks for the coffee, Gobblin.  I slept late this morning because I got very lazy yesterday sitting inside all day long watching storm after storm after storm come through.  Did get about 5 inches of rain though and this area had lots of storm damage with severe flooding and such.  Hope to go up to the country this morning and check on things.
> 
> Ya'll have a good day.



Really?  We got nothing here!  Hope some of rain went up toward Lincolnton, the ponds up that way could use some water.  

Man it is nice out there this morning.  Sure wish I had a dog to train.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

Good "almost Fall feeling" mornin!!! Didn't sleep worth a durn, but did wake up to fresh homemade doughnuts MizT is tryin to kill me with. I'll be on a sugar HIGH direckly!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Man it is nice out there this morning.



Mornin' Wind Surfer..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

Y'all help yoselves!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good "almost Fall feeling" mornin!!! Didn't sleep worth a durn, but did wake up to fresh homemade doughnuts MizT is tryin to kill me with. I'll be on a sugar HIGH direckly!!



Yes ... yes it is and I am SO ready for it.  It's like that magical day you can feel the end of summer.  It's not over, but it's broken, the worst of it has passed.  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin' Wind Surfer..



Morning Sparky!    Hey!! how'd YOU know I'd been taking wind surfing lessons???  



Jeff C. said:


> Y'all help yoselves!!



OMG that looks GOOD .... thank you but I had a nice healthy banana!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yes ... yes it is and I am SO ready for it.  It's like that magical day you can feel the end of summer.  It's not over, but it's broken, the worst of it has passed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you're still welcome to a doughnut hole


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all help yoselves!!



Good Lord man............Stop it!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all help yoselves!!



Where's the coffee?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why do you give them rotten milk then?
> 
> New dog in the house.  Adopted a 8 month old GSP from the rescue program.  Drove to just south of Charlotte yesterday to get her.  Gorgeous dog, seems very smart.



Poor Rex isn't feeling well. He cooked it in his belly and then puked it all up. His canine teeth are trying to cut through and they're giving him a worse time than any of his other teeth did.



Tag-a-long said:


> mmmm.... yeah that went real well with that banana I was having for breakfast.  Almost had my own mess to clean up.



Sorry! As I was cleaning it up, I realized it's not as bad as what I'll be seeing here shortly. Nursing school starts in a few days. First round of clinicals is in the geriatric unit....



Jeff C. said:


> Y'all help yoselves!!



Oh lawd. Can I come live with y'all? Did she make 'em from scratch or punch holes outta whomp biscuits? They sure look GOOD.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Miguel...the youngin is gettin downright deadly with that bow I got from you. I believe he may just get his first bow kill this fall.



Which reminds me. Where is Sucker Punch comin along in her trad shooting 



kracker said:


> My latest stawkee on FB is a tanning consultant and hot as fire!!!!! I'm either in love or lust



Whats it matter 



Hey.....bye......


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Morning, peeps!
Got a lot planned on the to do list for the day. I'm already regretting not having got up and gone pig hunting this morning.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 12, 2012)

Morning everyone.   Beautifull day out!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Sorry! As I was cleaning it up, I realized it's not as bad as what I'll be seeing here shortly. Nursing school starts in a few days. First round of clinicals is in the geriatric unit....



God bless you!  I wasn't meant to be a caregiver that is for sure.  Hope Rex is feeling better this afternoon.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Which reminds me. Where is Sucker Punch comin along in her trad shooting



Getting lots better. Can pull the weight fairly easily now, not sure if I'll try an actual kill shot with it, might wait a bit on that. I'll be lucky if I can even sit in the woods during deer season. Looks like I'mma be spendin' most of it in the classroom and hospital...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 12, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> God bless you!  I wasn't meant to be a caregiver that is for sure.  Hope Rex is feeling better this afternoon.



Thanks 

I'm thinkin' it would have been best to wait until they were ALL school aged to do it, but money is gettin' a little thin around here. 

Not sure how it's all going to work out when babies come home sick from daycare and mama can't fix it cause I have to go to school. 

And I don't do well with puke at all. I'm pretty sure I'll deal with more than my share in the nursing field...unless I can figger a way outta it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Poor Rex isn't feeling well. He cooked it in his belly and then puked it all up. His canine teeth are trying to cut through and they're giving him a worse time than any of his other teeth did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know I'll have to ask her, but she ate the holes while she was cookin'em 



Hankus said:


> Which reminds me. Where is Sucker Punch comin along in her trad shooting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same difference, ain't it? 



rhbama3 said:


> Morning, peeps!
> Got a lot planned on the to do list for the day. I'm already regretting not having got up and gone pig hunting this morning.



Mornin bama!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Getting lots better. Can pull the weight fairly easily now, not sure if I'll try an actual kill shot with it, might wait a bit on that. I'll be lucky if I can even sit in the woods during deer season. Looks like I'mma be spendin' most of it in the classroom and hospital...



I cain even draw any of my bows right now  Glad you're enjoying it


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Same difference, ain't it?



Im convinced it'll yield the same results


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know I'll have to ask her, but she ate the holes while she was cookin'em



 I used to make 'em with whomp biscuits and powdered sugar. Been a while. Guess I'll have to pick some up when I go shopping today 



Hankus said:


> I cain even draw any of my bows right now  Glad you're enjoying it



Dang. Still sore from your fall?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Im convinced it'll yield the same results



No doubt!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> I used to make 'em with whomp biscuits and powdered sugar. Been a while. Guess I'll have to pick some up when I go shopping today
> 
> 
> 
> Dang. Still sore from your fall?



She made them from scratch, used the bread maker to knead though!! I just walked by them and had to MAKE myself keep goin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 12, 2012)

Dawn's in the kitchen frying up some cheekun, along with some fresh peas and okra, kone on da cob, ricengravy, with some lace cornbread !!! 

Had to pop dat  on her . . .


Got some bushhawging to do later.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's in the kitchen frying up some cheekun, along with some fresh peas and okra, kone on da cob, ricengravy, with some lace cornbread !!!
> 
> Had to pop dat  on her . . .
> 
> ...



On my way .... 

(she will still let me in door without Mason won't she???  )


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang. Still sore from your fall?



Cain even start the cams over on the PSE. Know I cant get the recurve back to anchor. Mebbe break over the old Bear in a couple more weeks.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2012)

Time to crack a beer an werk on the mower


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Cain even start the cams over on the PSE. Know I cant get the recurve back to anchor. Mebbe break over the old Bear in a couple more weeks.



sell the bow and come to the dark side. You'll love a crossbow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn's in the kitchen frying up some cheekun, along with some fresh peas and okra, kone on da cob, ricengravy, with some lace cornbread !!!
> 
> Had to pop dat  on her . . .
> 
> ...



Late lunch-Egg salad sammiches and chips!! Got the lawn mower blades sharp and reinstalled, Jaguar pickin up sticks. Guess I'll go at it in a little bit. Too dang purty to be out here mowin grass 



Hankus said:


> Cain even start the cams over on the PSE. Know I cant get the recurve back to anchor. Mebbe break over the old Bear in a couple more weeks.



Scar tissue formin up....... Keep it mobile


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Things a newbie should know when using a grinder for the first time:
-Wear long pants. Jeans recommended after khaki's get burned.
- wear shoes. Sparks hurt.
- wear eye protection. Ain't got none, so my 4 wheeler goggles will have to do.
I'll be back later with more tips....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Things a newbie should know when using a grinder for the first time:
> -Wear long pants. Jeans recommended after khaki's get burned.
> - wear shoes. Sparks hurt.
> - wear eye protection. Ain't got none, so my 4 wheeler goggles will have to do.
> I'll be back later with more tips....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Things a newbie should know when using a grinder for the first time:
> -Wear long pants. Jeans recommended after khaki's get burned.
> - wear shoes. Sparks hurt.
> - wear eye protection. Ain't got none, so my 4 wheeler goggles will have to do.
> I'll be back later with more tips....



You shoulda axed!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You shoulda axed!!!



Hope there's not a certain way the cutting wheel was supposed to go on. It worked either way.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hope there's not a certain way the cutting wheel was supposed to go on. It worked either way.....



If it was a "cutting" wheel, you were ok.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> If it was a "cutting" wheel, you were ok.



It was.
Okay, this is gonna be more difficult than i planned. I beat the trailer tongue back into shape with a hammer but it is still slightly bent. Off to Tractor supply for some C-clamps and a new bolt to go thru the latch mechanism. I had to cut it because it was bent way out of shape.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 12, 2012)

Spent the day on the river swimmin with the kidz...made a fire and roasted hot dogs ..let the dog chase some sticks...its good to be a country boy! ..thank God im a country boy!


----------



## slip (Aug 12, 2012)

Man it is nice outside, a little warm but like no humidity. Like a warm fall day. If i didnt have to work, i'd have a fire tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It was.
> Okay, this is gonna be more difficult than i planned. I beat the trailer tongue back into shape with a hammer but it is still slightly bent. Off to Tractor supply for some C-clamps and a new bolt to go thru the latch mechanism. I had to cut it because it was bent way out of shape.



Yessir, clamps should do the trick!!!



blood on the ground said:


> Spent the day on the river swimmin with the kidz...made a fire and roasted hot dogs ..let the dog chase some sticks...its good to be a country boy! ..thank God im a country boy!



Country boy can survive!!!



slip said:


> Man it is nice outside, a little warm but like no humidity. Like a warm fall day. If i didnt have to work, i'd have a fire tonight.



Yep, a tad warm mowin in the sun, gonna be in the shade here in a bit. Let it set a bit more and shadows lengthen!!

Hmmmmm.....got some debris and weeds in my 'little' firepit


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey boyz n gurlz. Been a good weekend at da Cafe'356. Lots o chores done, lots o fun too. Got some pork bones on the Weber and mh22 made some home made tater salad. Life is good.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Been a good weekend at da Cafe'356. Lots o chores done, lots o fun too. Got some pork bones on the Weber and mh22 made some home made tater salad. Life is good.



AND, the boy went to the shooting range with his "maybe" future FIL with all of his boy toys and lots of amo. Hope he comes home.


----------



## kracker (Aug 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Been a good weekend at da Cafe'356. Lots o chores done, lots o fun too. Got some pork bones on the Weber and mh22 made some home made tater salad. Life is good.


I love,love,love tater salad. I can make a meal just off good tater saled


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 12, 2012)

sick can barely breath


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AND, the boy went to the shooting range with his "maybe" future FIL with all of his boy toys and lots of amo. Hope he comes home.



The boy or the maybe future FIL?

Been a quiet restful Sunday afternoon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> sick can barely breath


Sorry, little Bro. 
Cooties?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't know what this dadgum angle iron is made of, but it's whipping me. I used Miguls idea of dipping the drillbit in oil, but i'm ending up with boiling hot oil shards of metal all over me. One side done and taking a break before i start the other side. I've decided to bolt down the trailer and forget the dump mechanism. Thats the weakest point and i'm afraid it'll just break again there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The boy or the maybe future FIL?
> 
> I was thinkin the boy, even though he's a good un. Can't never be good enought for Daddy's little girl.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2012)

To my friend, rhbama3. Robert, this is for you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

Afternoon folks. I'll be glad when I don't have to cover my weekends with meetin folks for work and can spend a better part of it fishin with the boy and stuff..


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Afternoon folks. I'll be glad when I don't have to cover my weekends with meetin folks for work and can spend a better part of it fishin with the boy and stuff..



Make the time MC, they don't get no younger, and they grow up way too fast. You can always work tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Make the time MC, they don't get no younger, and they grow up way too fast. You can always work tomorrow.



Not in the worst economy in 70 years, being self employed and keeping a roof over the head. As bad as it sucks, I have to work when I can, and when the money is there.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not in the worst economy in 70 years, being self employed and keeping a roof over the head. As bad as it sucks, I have to work when I can, and when the money is there.



Totally understand bro. I really dread it for our boys when they get our age.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Totally understand bro. I really dread it for our boys when they get our age.



You ain't kiddin about that on..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

The trailer is finished metalwork wise. Very happy with the result and pretty satisfied to go with making it a fixed bed. 
The downside is: there is a lot of rust and chipped paint. Gonna use the angle grinder pad and knock off the paint. May be able to get finished before dark. 
Sure wish the clouds or at least wind would come back.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 12, 2012)

Bama 
use cutting/tapping fluid, works much better than oil. Run the bit slow and watch it cut, bigger hole= slower speed. Now learn to sharpen bits.
The grinder is a good tool, you need to learn to use it because if you ever want to learn to weld it will be needed.

Lots of stuff to know just to fix your wagon ain't it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The trailer is finished metalwork wise. Very happy with the result and pretty satisfied to go with making it a fixed bed.
> The downside is: there is a lot of rust and chipped paint. Gonna use the angle grinder pad and knock off the paint. May be able to get finished before dark.
> Sure wish the clouds or at least wind would come back.



BEEEEEEEE CAREFUL.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 12, 2012)

Use them saftey glasses when drillin too! Had to use a magnet a few times before i put a pair of them in the drill box


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Use them saftey glasses when drillin too! Had to use a magnet a few times before i put a pair of them in the drill box



I've had to have a sliver of metal removed from my eye before. Not fun. Safety glasses are always in my vehicle, usually more than one pair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

Wheeeeew........that's all the beaten and bouncin I can stand on a lawnmower for one day!

Evenin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The trailer is finished metalwork wise. Very happy with the result and pretty satisfied to go with making it a fixed bed.
> The downside is: there is a lot of rust and chipped paint. Gonna use the angle grinder pad and knock off the paint. May be able to get finished before dark.
> Sure wish the clouds or at least wind would come back.



I'da helped ya had I lived close by, sounds like you got'er whooped


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bama
> use cutting/tapping fluid, works much better than oil. Run the bit slow and watch it cut, bigger hole= slower speed. Now learn to sharpen bits.
> The grinder is a good tool, you need to learn to use it because if you ever want to learn to weld it will be needed.
> 
> Lots of stuff to know just to fix your wagon ain't it.


Too late, too fast( broke 2 bits), and i can't even sharpen a knife. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> BEEEEEEEE CAREFUL.





Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Use them saftey glasses when drillin too! Had to use a magnet a few times before i put a pair of them in the drill box


As i said earlier, i don't have any so i used my 4-wheeler goggles till they fogged up. 


Jeff C. said:


> I'da helped ya had I lived close by, sounds like you got'er whooped


Appreciate it, Jeff. 
No long term injuries, and oily metal filled clothes snuck into the laundry basket without getting busted.
Here's the finished trailer. I ran bolts down the side and along the top of th angle iron, then i drilled thru the dump mechanism and put another nut and bolt thru it, and finished by grinding off loose paint and rust and spraying a couple of cans of latex:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Too late, too fast( broke 2 bits), and i can't even sharpen a knife.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope you used Nylock nuts, or at the very least Loctite on them. If not one of our future Adventures of Pookie will be quite interesting...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope you used Nylock nuts, or at the very least Loctite on them. If not one of our future Adventures of Pookie will be quite interesting...



i used locking washers if they count.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i used locking washers if they count.



No, not really. Oh well, more good times to look forward too..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> i used locking washers if they count.



Have you got enough threads to add another nut as it is? You'll probably be ok, but it couldn't hurt to have at least a "backing/jam" nut.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Have you got enough threads to add another nut as it is? You'll probably be ok, but it couldn't hurt to have at least a "backing/jam" nut.



Those last two words are the type that Pookie tries to avoid using together in a sentence, given his track record of injuries.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those last two words are the type that Pookie tries to avoid using together in a sentence, given his track record of injuries.



 True, but atleast he can't get up too much speed in reverse......wait, nevermind!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh sure, now that i'm done ya'll got all sorts of advice! 
I'll just check the nuts and bolts occasionally. It'll be a'ight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh sure, now that i'm done ya'll got all sorts of advice!
> I'll just check the nuts and bolts occasionally. It'll be a'ight.



I love "armchair" quarterbacking  You should be good!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh sure, now that i'm done ya'll got all sorts of advice!
> I'll just check the nuts and bolts occasionally. It'll be a'ight.



Until you stop real fast, after a hurried trip to the club and forgetting to check them, and wonder what that stabbing pain in your rumpus is........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

Opening the Closing Ceremonies with Shakespeare. Very cool..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Until you stop real fast, after a hurried trip to the club and forgetting to check them, and wonder what that stabbing pain in your rumpus is........


Oh ye of little faith. If that sucker breaks again, i'll throw it off in the ravine on top of the hog bones. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Opening the Closing Ceremonies with Shakespeare. Very cool..



I've had enough of the Olympic's. They are gonna parade one old act after another out there. Madness( the band) has gotten old and out of tune.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh ye of little faith. If that sucker breaks again, i'll throw it off in the ravine on top of the hog bones.
> 
> 
> I've had enough of the Olympic's. They are gonna parade one old act after another out there. Madness( the band) has gotten old and out of tune.



Yankee Imperialist hater..


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yankee Imperialist hater..



You forgot Capitalist, free market, and enemy of the poor.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sell the bow and come to the dark side. You'll love a crossbow!



Considering my 2 or3 bowhunts last yr I am the dark side.  BOOM



rhbama3 said:


> Oh sure, now that i'm done ya'll got all sorts of advice!
> I'll just check the nuts and bolts occasionally. It'll be a'ight.



Carbon bolts


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You forgot Capitalist, free market, and enemy of the poor.



You left too early, now they've got dead people singing..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

Good Gawd, George Michael has a village people mustache...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2012)

Missed the closing ceremonies and from reading back in the thread, glad I did.    Hint:  not real yet but preseason fb is on.


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Opening the Closing Ceremonies with Shakespeare. Very cool..



Next Summer Games in Rio baby. Bet them gals gonna sho nuff quote some Shakeseare


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Next Summer Games in Rio baby. Bet them gals gonna sho nuff quote some Shakeseare



Rio is gonna blow it out..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

Skeeters are baaaad tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Skeeters are baaaad tonight



Put some salt and pepper on them...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put some salt and pepper on them...



I peppered as many as I could!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I peppered as many as I could!!



Did you use one of those new fangled salt shootin guns?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 12, 2012)

Bama 
you could have avoided all that drilling and just cleaned the metal with the grinder and welded the angle on. Much stronger and no bolts to break or check.
It would have been faster and cheaper. Just sayin!


----------



## kracker (Aug 12, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bama
> you could have avoided all that drilling and just cleaned the metal with the grinder and welded the angle on. Much stronger and no bolts to break or check.
> It would have been faster and cheaper. Just sayin!



Hush it

The misadventures of Pookie are the highlight of our weekends


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bama
> you could have avoided all that drilling and just cleaned the metal with the grinder and welded the angle on. Much stronger and no bolts to break or check.
> It would have been faster and cheaper. Just sayin!



My wife won't let me buy a welder. 
I tried to tell her i'd feed him, and keep him in a pen out back but she says absolutely not.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> My wife won't let me buy a welder.
> I tried to tell her i'd feed him, and keep him in a pen out back but she says absolutely not.


Well if you bought one that looked like Matthew McConaughey without a shirt on..........She prolly wouldn't have a problem with it!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Aug 13, 2012)

Weldin is fun, it's like you are controling lightnin in your hand, look at the bright light and make little ees.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 13, 2012)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to all of you fellow drivelers.

The weekend surely went by in a hurry and now it is back to work, work, and more work.

Send in the coffee please.


----------



## kracker (Aug 13, 2012)

Morning EE and everybody else!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2012)

See two drivelers beat me posting after the white screen of STOP disappeared.

Well it gave me time to brew up some Monday coffee.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 13, 2012)

Morning EE and kracker., and Goggleinwoods, and anyone else sick enuff to be up this early!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

EE, kracker, giw, bb morning fellers


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 13, 2012)

COFFEE STAT!! ... why is it the weekends go SO fast??  Good Monday morning to ya boys!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 13, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> COFFEE STAT!! ... why is it the weekends go SO fast??  Good Monday morning to ya boys!



Mornin' on my second cup........ Wish it was Sunday and I was still on the back patio drinking my coffee and watching the waves crash on the beach!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> COFFEE STAT!! ... why is it the weekends go SO fast??  Good Monday morning to ya boys!



And the week drags forever...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2012)

Man if feels GOOD out that door this morning !!!!

Only 56hrs this week !!! 


Some idjit beat the crap out of our mailbox Sat night, can you believe we had a new one sitting in the shed ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man if feels GOOD out that door this morning !!!!
> 
> Only 56hrs this week !!!
> 
> ...



1/4" cold rolled steel makes a good mailbox too. Doesn't do much for idjits hanging out a car window with a baseball bat though...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Mernin y'all....man it feels good out here this moanin!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> The weekend surely went by in a hurry and now it is back to work, work, and more work.
> 
> Send in the coffee please.





kracker said:


> Morning EE and everybody else!





gobbleinwoods said:


> See two drivelers beat me posting after the white screen of STOP disappeared.
> 
> Well it gave me time to brew up some Monday coffee.









boneboy96 said:


> Morning EE and kracker., and Goggleinwoods, and anyone else sick enuff to be up this early!





Hankus said:


> EE, kracker, giw, bb morning fellers


 I ran across some pics that ain't been posted before.............  you wanna come help me cook again?!?!


Tag-a-long said:


> COFFEE STAT!! ... why is it the weekends go SO fast??


 ain't that the truth?!?!?!  Hiya Tagsista!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin' on my second cup........ Wish it was Sunday and I was still on the back patio drinking my coffee and watching the waves crash on the beach!!!


 Ilovethebeach!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> And the week drags forever...


 yeah it does!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Man if feels GOOD out that door this morning !!!!
> 
> Only 56hrs this week !!!
> 
> ...


Hey Dayshifter!


Jeff C. said:


> Mernin y'all....man it feels good out here this moanin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Good morning, people of the interwebz!
My back still hurts......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


>







rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, people of the interwebz!
> My back still hurts......



From all that manual labor?


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, people of the interwebz!
> My back still hurts......





Jeff C. said:


> From all that manual labor?





Ya didn't flip that 4 wheeler over again did ya?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, people of the interwebz!
> My back still hurts......


 mine too, but I don't know if it was from helping set corner posts for the new porch, picking squash & stuff out of the garden, sweeping the house or just plain old age...........
ok, guess I need to get little Johnny on the coaches phone list so he can be called for practice.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> From all that manual labor?



Yep. I also picked up all the deer stands out of the front yard yesterday. I think i'm missing some parts in the tall grass. Oh well, the messican lawn mowers will find them for me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. I also picked up all the deer stands out of the front yard yesterday. I think i'm missing some parts in the tall grass. Oh well, the messican lawn mowers will find them for me.



Hate it when I find stuff with the mower


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2012)

Man Billy Ray Virus snuk up on me last night.....stomach bugs are the devils work!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mine too, but I don't know if it was from helping set corner posts for the new porch, picking squash & stuff out of the garden, sweeping the house or just plain old age...........
> ok, guess I need to get little Johnny on the coaches phone list so he can be called for practice.........



Just don't ask Little Johnny if he want's Corn Flakes for breakfast..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Man Billy Ray Virus snuk up on me last night.....stomach bugs are the devils work!



Sorry bro!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Man Billy Ray Virus snuk up on me last night.....stomach bugs are the devils work!





Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffft . .. 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just don't ask Little Johnny if he want's Corn Flakes for breakfast..


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Man Billy Ray Virus snuk up on me last night.....stomach bugs are the devils work!



Ooohhh....I hate that for ya! I had that stuff last Monday! Thank goodness it was only a 24hr virus b/c my stomach muscles are still healing & it didn't feel none too good when I was..... uhhh... well you know....losing my breakfast! 





Oh & Mornin' yall!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2012)

I cant even look at bottle of water


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Man Billy Ray Virus snuk up on me last night.....stomach bugs are the devils work!


 hope ya feel better soon!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just don't ask Little Johnny if he want's Corn Flakes for breakfast..





Crickett said:


> Ooohhh....I hate that for ya! I had that stuff last Monday! Thank goodness it was only a 24hr virus b/c my stomach muscles are still healing & it didn't feel none too good when I was..... uhhh... well you know....losing my breakfast!
> 
> Oh & Mornin' yall!


I "tweren't myself" Saturday, still haven't figured out who I was, but I'm much better now too! Hiya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Obviously, that isn't aimed at me.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Obviously, that isn't aimed at me.


 it's for ALL of us!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Obviously, that isn't aimed at me.



This part is for you: "Sometimes you have to close your eyes, hold on tight, and believe"


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 13, 2012)

just git bacj frim the hospital feeling kimda dizzy


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> just git bacj frim the hospital feeling kimda dizzy



Dang it son, what's wrong??


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> This part is for you: Sometimes you have to close your eyes, hold on tight, and believe



I believe.....
 We all have our own angel watching over us. My particular angel often says " Hold my beer and watch this".....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I believe.....
> We all have our own angel watching over us. My particular angel often says " Hold my beer and watch this".....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> just git bacj frim the hospital feeling kimda dizzy





Whatsa matter lil fella ???


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> This part is for you: "Sometimes you have to close your eyes, hold on tight, and believe"







Jeff C. said:


> Dang it son, what's wrong??


 
Ok I'm confused....is Seth your son or quacks???


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I "tweren't myself" Saturday, still haven't figured out who I was, but I'm much better now too! Hiya!



Glad to hear you're feelin better too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ok I'm confused....is Seth your son or quacks???





We're really not sure . . .


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We're really not sure . . .



Yalls both his daddy!!! I don't even wanna know!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

Keebs is getting schooled about Little Johnny...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 13, 2012)

Good gawd, y'all. The bottom has fallen out here, and I'm NOT talking about the weather. 

I don't know what the heck has possessed this house, but something is making everyone sick. Both Rex and Emily puked within 24 hours of each other and Rex has had a MASSIVE fever for the past 12 hours. I know he's teething, so maybe it's just exaggerating whatever else he has. 

With a week left before school, everything and anything that can happen, is happening. What the crap??

Mama needs a break. Really. I was up 'til 4:30 this morning with a spazzed out Rex (he reached the point of extreme freak out mode, he was so tired.) Then, Rob had to get up at 6 to head to Atlanta for the day, and Emily demanded everyone get up at 8. 

How in the world am I going to be able to make it through school if I can't even get more than 3 consecutive hours of sleep at night??

(sorry for the long complaint, it's been a rough few days)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good gawd, y'all. The bottom has fallen out here, and I'm NOT talking about the weather.
> 
> I don't know what the heck has possessed this house, but something is making everyone sick. Both Rex and Emily puked within 24 hours of each other and Rex has had a MASSIVE fever for the past 12 hours. I know he's teething, so maybe it's just exaggerating whatever else he has.
> 
> ...



Chin up Sugar Plum. It'll get better in 18 to 21 years..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Chin up Sugar Plum. It'll get better in 18 to 21 years..



 Oh, is that all? That's just around the corner...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2012)

Y'all say a small prayer for my family, just got word my uncle lost his battle with cancer last night. Talladega alabama lost a good man last night.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a small prayer for my family, just got word my uncle lost his battle with cancer last night. Talladega alabama lost a good man last night.



Sending thoughts your way. And suddenly realizing that my issues are not as bad as they could be.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ok I'm confused....is Seth your son or quacks???



Taint mine....



Hooked On Quack said:


> We're really not sure . . .



I am!! 





Sugar Plum said:


> Good gawd, y'all. The bottom has fallen out here, and I'm NOT talking about the weather.
> 
> I don't know what the heck has possessed this house, but something is making everyone sick. Both Rex and Emily puked within 24 hours of each other and Rex has had a MASSIVE fever for the past 12 hours. I know he's teething, so maybe it's just exaggerating whatever else he has.
> 
> ...



Lawd, I remember those days!!  Hope it get's better soon....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good gawd, y'all. The bottom has fallen out here, and I'm NOT talking about the weather.
> 
> I don't know what the heck has possessed this house, but something is making everyone sick. Both Rex and Emily puked within 24 hours of each other and Rex has had a MASSIVE fever for the past 12 hours. I know he's teething, so maybe it's just exaggerating whatever else he has.
> 
> ...


Invest in a Hepa filter for each of the kids rooms, wash all their sheets and pillow cases, and change out the air filters in the ac unit. Kids catch bugs all the time and usually it is something airborne. 


blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a small prayer for my family, just got word my uncle lost his battle with cancer last night. Talladega alabama lost a good man last night.



Sorry to hear, BOTG. Deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a small prayer for my family, just got word my uncle lost his battle with cancer last night. Talladega alabama lost a good man last night.



Prayers sent bro'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a small prayer for my family, just got word my uncle lost his battle with cancer last night. Talladega alabama lost a good man last night.



Gotcha man, sorry to hear it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> just git bacj frim the hospital feeling kimda dizzy


 What's up Seth???


Crickett said:


> Yalls both his daddy!!! I don't even wanna know!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs is getting schooled about Little Johnny...


Those were good'uns too, never hurts to re-read little johnny!


Sugar Plum said:


> Good gawd, y'all. The bottom has fallen out here, and I'm NOT talking about the weather.
> 
> I don't know what the heck has possessed this house, but something is making everyone sick. Both Rex and Emily puked within 24 hours of each other and Rex has had a MASSIVE fever for the past 12 hours. I know he's teething, so maybe it's just exaggerating whatever else he has.
> 
> ...


 This too shall pass, Sugar........... do what Robert said hopefully that'll help a lot!


blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a small prayer for my family, just got word my uncle lost his battle with cancer last night. Talladega alabama lost a good man last night.


 you got it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone!  You all are good people!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2012)

Good Monday ya'll , or is it, its monday     To lazy to read back, been gone to long.  Lunch time


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a small prayer for my family, just got word my uncle lost his battle with cancer last night. Talladega alabama lost a good man last night.



uh oh, sorry bro. prayers sent.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> To lazy to read back, been gone to long.  Lunch time





Morning is going by too fast and my productivity is moving too slow..


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 13, 2012)

Is it nap time yet?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a small prayer for my family, just got word my uncle lost his battle with cancer last night. Talladega alabama lost a good man last night.



Sorry to hear that B. My thoughts n prayers are with yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday ya'll , or is it, its monday     To lazy to read back, been gone to long.  Lunch time



Mudro!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning is going by too fast and my productivity is moving too slow..



I'm doing my absolute best to NOT get on that lawnmower....yet!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Is it nap time yet?



Shmoo!!  Not until bama says so!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Shmoo!!  Not until bama says so!!



Dagnabit 

Hi Shmoo


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No naps on a call week. 
Hiya, Snowbabe!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday ya'll , or is it, its monday     To lazy to read back, been gone to long.  Lunch time


 Hey you!  Lunch today, left over baked pork chop & smashed taters & gravy........ left my broccoli at home I was gonna steam!


SnowHunter said:


> Is it nap time yet?


I WISH!  How you doin?  Lawd, little Aimeeeee has Grroooowwwwnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey you!  Lunch today, left over baked pork chop & smashed taters & gravy........ left my broccoli at home I was gonna steam!
> :



Subject analysis, 

Subject #1 Broccoli was left at home

Subject #2 Keebs is gonna steam...

Or did you mean you left the broccoli you were going to steam at home?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

Fried chicken, cream corn an ranch n mustard rice


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a small prayer for my family, just got word my uncle lost his battle with cancer last night. Talladega alabama lost a good man last night.



Prayers sent!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Fried chicken, cream corn an ranch n mustard rice



leftover chinese chicky wangs....


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I ran across some pics that ain't been posted before.............  you wanna come help me cook again?!?!



If you mean get wasted by the grill an passout in the kitchen, well then I'm in next time I get a chance


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Subject analysis,
> 
> Subject #1 Broccoli was left at home
> 
> ...


  QUIT IT!!  We know'd whut she was a sayin!



Hankus said:


> If you mean get wasted by the grill an passout in the kitchen, well then I'm in next time I get a chance



LOL ... we need a 'Like' button!  

Ya'll know what the best part about Mason being sent off to boarding school??  No more having to go home everyday at lunch and air dogs!!  I can eat at my desk and chat w/ya'll or go out like a normal person!!  (or on Monday's and Fridays work through so I can get out of here on time  )

Oooo .... almost forgot!  Tequila/lime grilled chicken salad.  I'm on a mission to get in shape by the time the little bugger comes home from school.


----------



## kracker (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all say a small prayer for my family, just got word my uncle lost his battle with cancer last night. Talladega alabama lost a good man last night.



You got 'em.
I don't use the "H" word often, but I HATE cancer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

I ate too many doughnuts!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2012)

Prayers sent Blood.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear the news Blood. My thoughts and prayers are with ya man.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2012)

I posted up a squash recipe that I gave Keebs in the Outdoor Cafe if anybody is interested . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2012)

Applebee's black and blea..blu..bleah cheesy hamburger , fries and a salad.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Subject analysis,
> 
> Subject #1 Broccoli was left at home
> 
> ...


 you know what I meant!


Hankus said:


> If you mean get wasted by the grill an passout in the kitchen, well then I'm in next time I get a chance





Tag-a-long said:


> QUIT IT!!  We know'd whut she was a sayin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aaaahhh, the voice of reason, sure do miss you being 'round more!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I posted up a squash recipe that I gave Keebs in the Outdoor Cafe if anybody is interested . . .


 gonna give it a shot tonight, most likely........ did the whirl wind trip around town on my lunch hour, $150.00 for a dang starter from Sears?!?! I'm still shopping around  
But did pick a few items to start canning maters & picklin my cucumbers!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you know what I meant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anybody in your area rebuild starters, alot cheaper.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody in your area rebuild starters, alot cheaper.


I got another call to make........ 'in he does or at least has an extra around I can borrow for now........... I still have his tiller at my house too and he still hasn't ordered the tank for MY tiller....... gawd I love small town livin!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

Question oh engine talented ones................ the "teeth" on the bendix? (top of the starter) does it matter how many are on it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaahhh, the voice of reason, sure do miss you being 'round more!



My wife said the same thing, that I am more round than I used to be....

Besides Tag has a full docket, between the dogs, work and wind surfing she just doesn't have time to post much.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My wife said the same thing, that I am more round than I used to be....
> 
> Besides Tag has a full docket, between the dogs, work _*and wind surfing*_ she just doesn't have time to post much.


 I *thought* that butt looked familiar!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 13, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No naps on a call week.
> Hiya, Snowbabe!!!


 Dangit 

Hey Wingman 


Keebs said:


> Hey you!  Lunch today, left over baked pork chop & smashed taters & gravy........ left my broccoli at home I was gonna steam!
> 
> I WISH!  How you doin?  Lawd, little Aimeeeee has Grroooowwwwnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!


I know..  We found the usb drive and it had SO many pictures. I couldn't believe it  Na and I looked so young 



Yall are killin me with the lunch menus!!! 

Ham Sammich


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

CYL!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Dangit
> 
> Hey Wingman
> 
> ...


Snow, you ain't changed a bit to me!
Hey, nuttin wrong with a ham sammich, just add some bread & butter pickles & you are eating high on the hog!


Jeff C. said:


> CYL!!


 Later Chief!

 called my lawnmower guy, he's checkin on a used one for me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2012)

Da sleep monsta has gotta hold of me . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Snow, you ain't changed a bit to me!
> Hey, nuttin wrong with a ham sammich, just add some bread & butter pickles & you are eating high on the hog!
> 
> Later Chief!
> ...


No cucs-no pickles  Got some short season ones I'm gonna try growing at the new place though, so I might be able to make some this fall 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Da sleep monsta has gotta hold of me . . .


Me too, I'm seriously fighting a nap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2012)

Where'd erybody go ???


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ???









   Slob. 

QUITIN TIME


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

for the blood family


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2012)

Mmmmm, Nutty Buddy !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Y'all miss me??? 


Went over to da cuz's pool!! He's movin at the end of the month  and MizT is tryin to get good and tan before she goes on her annual August trip to Florida wit her gal friends. I told her to go cut grass.............. we went to da pool  

Short lived though, dat water was collllld


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all miss me???
> 
> 
> Went over to da cuz's pool!! He's movin at the end of the month  and MizT is tryin to get good and tan before she goes on her annual August trip to Florida wit her gal friends. I told her to go cut grass.............. we went to da pool
> ...


all dat rain.......... I like putting the cover on mine......... mmmmmm, jussssright for a night swim!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> all dat rain.......... I like putting the cover on mine......... mmmmmm, jussssright for a night swim!



I reckon so, it has got down nice and cool the last couple of nights too. I wouldn't have thought it would cool down that much from the rain though.....it was flat out chilly.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon so, it has got down nice and cool the last couple of nights too. I wouldn't have thought it would cool down that much from the rain though.....it was flat out chilly.


I ain't been in the pool since Friday night, but the night air down here ain't cooled like you're talking about, it's been pure T hot!  Even the gnats hung around later last night it was so hot!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 13, 2012)

Cool weather, Means fall and deer hunting is almost here.
I got a backpack to carry little man. Bigox hooked him up with a grunt call.

Now to sneak pass mamma


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I ain't been in the pool since Friday night, but the night air down here ain't cooled like you're talking about, it's been pure T hot!  Even the gnats hung around later last night it was so hot!



It was weird, but the skeeters were terrible here last night


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Cool weather, Means fall and deer hunting is almost here.
> I got a backpack to carry little man. Bigox hooked him up with a grunt call.
> 
> Now to sneak pass mamma


Just give him a snak to gnaw on, throw the camo throw over him & walk out!  lemme know how that works for ya!


Jeff C. said:


> It was weird, but the skeeters were terrible here last night


Got two bug lights, small one near the house, big'un down at the horse pen, makes a BIG difference!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2012)

K E E B S!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Now to sneak pass mamma


Good luck with that!!.........She sounded serious When I heard her say no to the Idea of you taking Connor hunting!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> K E E B S!!!!


 yes darlin'?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes darlin'?






Howdy...


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good luck with that!!.........She sounded serious When I heard her say no to the Idea of you taking Connor hunting!!


 Connor's gonna turn dem eye's on Momma and say "Pweeeaaaasseee" and he'll be huntin wiff papapygmy in no time!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


 How you doin?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How you doin?





Doin` purty good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2012)

Its Five


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its Five



Where?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Cool weather, Means fall and deer hunting is almost here.
> I got a backpack to carry little man. Bigox hooked him up with a grunt call.
> 
> Now to sneak pass mamma



Good luck!!  Dat boy cuts loose in that diaper, you won't need no grunt call


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good luck!!  Dat boy cuts loose in that diaper, you won't need no grunt call



Ruttnbutts...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ruttnbutts...





Won't have to worry bout no cover scent either!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Where?



somewhere


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm out ya'll be good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Won't have to worry bout no cover scent either!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll be good.



Have a good'un Mud!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Doin` purty good.





mudracing101 said:


> Its Five


 I KNOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ruttnbutts...





Muddbutts . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

Pizza Pizza


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2012)

Come onnnnnnnnnn 7pm !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come onnnnnnnnnn 7pm !!!!!



Hurrup!! 

Fixin to eat some dogs wrapped in bacon.....couldn't hurt!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hurrup!!
> 
> Fixin to eat some dogs wrapped in bacon.....couldn't hurt!





Guess one heart attack just wasn't enough ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 13, 2012)

gonna be a chicken taco kinda night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess one heart attack just wasn't enough ???



She didn't do a very good job on the 1st go around 

It wasn't all that, but good!!! Of course, I had it loaded wiff chili, onions, and cheese too.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My wife said the same thing, that I am more round than I used to be....
> 
> Besides Tag has a full docket, between the dogs, work and wind surfing she just doesn't have time to post much.



Shoot ...after I got rid of the little fella I had all KINDS of time this weekend.  Cut the grass, did about 6 loads of laundry, stripped the beds and washed all the linens, cleaned out the fridge, organized the pantry ... Mitch says by the time 'lil man comes home I ought to be just about caught up with all the stuff that has fallen by the wayside while I was training!  



Keebs said:


> I *thought* that butt looked familiar!



Girl, why you reckon I was eating that SALAD for lunch!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hurrup!!
> 
> Fixin to eat some dogs wrapped in bacon.....couldn't hurt!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



The greasy fries were good too!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

Beer, tractor.........why won't they let me ride on it after I start drinkin


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 13, 2012)

sketti time......
evenin folks


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2012)

Hot wings & tater tots!!! Only thing missin was a cold one! Darnit! 2 more weeks to go!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> sketti time......
> evenin folks



Beer time 



Crickett said:


> Hot wings & tater tots!!! Only thing missin was a cold one! Darnit! 2 more weeks to go!



So you who I been drinkin extra for


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

Maybe a liquid diet this eve....

More than likely some deer burgers and fries here at the poor house.

How y'all is?


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Maybe a liquid diet this eve....
> 
> More than likely some deer burgers and fries here at the poor house.
> 
> How y'all is?



Getting better by the ounce


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm rurnt now....da Jag and I just polished off the last 4 doughnuts for dessert.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm rurnt now....da Jag and I just polished off the last 4 doughnuts for dessert.



Dangit man, a bullet is cheaper and quicker..


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man, a bullet is cheaper and quicker..



 

I'm payin out the ying yang for these Meds, gotta get my $$$ worth!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dangit man, a bullet is cheaper and quicker..



Not near as enjoyable


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

Miguel, you look older every time I see you. Maybe you should preach to Jeff C so much...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Beer time
> 
> 
> 
> So you who I been drinkin extra for



I'll draink to that!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Miguel, you look older every time I see you. Maybe you should preach to Jeff C so much...



Just wait, it gets better.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Miguel, you look older every time I see you. Maybe you should preach to Jeff C so much...



Hanging out in the PF will age you by decades.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Not near as enjoyable



From what I understand dem bullets hurt!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Beer time
> 
> 
> 
> So you who I been drinkin extra for



 Glad somebody's enjoyin my beer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hanging out in the PF will age you by decades.......



That.....and postin in those favorite music threads.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2012)

I`m gonna be an uncle again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna be an uncle again!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna be an uncle again!



Congrats! You mean Seth is going to have a kid????


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna be an uncle again!



Congrats Nick...... How's that critter bite on your finger doin?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Congrats! You mean Seth is going to have a kid????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


>



I wouldn't open any pkgs sent to the Big Pine Tree anytime soon


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> I wouldn't open any pkgs sent to the Big Pine Tree anytime soon



Nope!

The debbil made me do it!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Congrats! You mean Seth is going to have a kid????





  




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Congrats Nick...... How's that critter bite on your finger doin?





I got a perfect set of U shaped puntures on top and a ragged set of punctures on the bottom. And I had to pull one tooth out that it left in there.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I got a perfect set of U shaped puntures on top and a ragged set of punctures on the bottom. And I had to pull one tooth out that it left in there.





Ow!!!! I missed it. What got ahold of you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I got a perfect set of U shaped puntures on top and a ragged set of punctures on the bottom. And I had to pull one tooth out that it left in there.



What the heck was it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2012)

Black snake about 4 foot long. I was totin` back to the peanut field and went to rearrange my hold on it. It got out of my grip and nailed me good. Without thinkin` I ripped him off rather than work his jaws open.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Congrats! You mean Seth is going to have a kid????





Ok I'm confused more now than before! So he's Quack's, Jeff's & Nics???!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Black snake about 4 foot long. I was totin` back to the peanut field and went to rearrange my hold on it. It got out of my grip and nailed me good. Without thinkin` I ripped him off rather than work his jaws open.



I did that once, bout slung my arm off!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ok I'm confused more now than before! So he's Quack's, Jeff's & Nics???!!!






  He ain`t no kin to me!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Black snake about 4 foot long. I was totin` back to the peanut field and went to rearrange my hold on it. It got out of my grip and nailed me good. Without thinkin` I ripped him off rather than work his jaws open.



Ornery critter!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ornery critter!!





Who? Me or the snake?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 13, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Ok I'm confused more now than before! So he's Quack's, Jeff's & Nics???!!!



He is a driveler love child from a GON camping get together gone wrong..........


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Black snake about 4 foot long. I was totin` back to the peanut field and went to rearrange my hold on it. It got out of my grip and nailed me good. Without thinkin` I ripped him off rather than work his jaws open.



I did that same thing with a rat snake when I was about 16 or so. I hid it from mom because she would have had me in the emergency room in no time. I put some bleach on it right away, and it was sore for about a week, but it healed up fine. Lil devils are quick.



Crickett said:


> Ok I'm confused more now than before! So he's Quack's, Jeff's & Nics???!!!



No comment! Nic might mail me that black snake....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Who? Me or the snake?



oh yeah... the snake too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2012)

That reminds me, I need to check on those "fish" I have in my ice chest...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 13, 2012)

Finally made my way outside for the first time in about 24hrs...stomach bugs are the devils werk


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That reminds me, I need to check on those "fish" I have in my ice chest...



Need some hinges?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Finally made my way outside for the first time in about 24hrs...stomach bugs are the devils werk



Get well soon!! They are the worst...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Finally made my way outside for the first time in about 24hrs...stomach bugs are the devils werk



Yessir they are! Glad you feel better!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna be an uncle again!







Nicodemus said:


> That reminds me, I need to check on those "fish" I have in my ice chest...



Mine were cold last I checked em


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Finally made my way outside for the first time in about 24hrs...stomach bugs are the devils werk



You lived.....suck it up


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mine were cold last I checked em



I found some COLD beer sold here in town. $0.25 more per 12, but time IS money!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> He ain`t no kin to me!!!!






KYBOWHUNTER said:


> He is a driveler love child from a GON camping get together gone wrong..........



I'm skeered to even ask!!



Altamaha Stalker said:


> I did that same thing with a rat snake when I was about 16 or so. I hid it from mom because she would have had me in the emergency room in no time. I put some bleach on it right away, and it was sore for about a week, but it healed up fine. Lil devils are quick.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment! Nic might mail me that black snake....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 13, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I'm skeered to even ask!!



You should be....... I'm skeered and I have known this bunch for a while....


----------



## kracker (Aug 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You lived.....suck it up


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I found some COLD beer sold here in town. $0.25 more per 12, but time IS money!



priorities


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2012)

The fishes, they was just fine...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> priorities



Prior planning defeats the time consuming elements, and time is of the essence.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> The fishes, they was just fine...



Glad they weren't spoilt! Gotta watch them fishes close in this kind of weather!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> The fishes, they was just fine...







Altamaha Stalker said:


> Prior planning defeats the time consuming elements, and time is of the essence.



alternate sides of the cooler


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> alternate sides of the cooler



You just may be on to something there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You lived.....suck it up





kracker said:


>



That's the last thing I wanna do with a stomach bug!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That's the last thing I wanna do with a stomach bug!!



....Well I am out on that note.... Y'all have a good night, hope the bug goes away soon!!! Good Night peeps


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....Well I am out on that note.... Y'all have a good night, hope the bug goes away soon!!! Good Night peeps



Night bro, that about did me in as well......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 13, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Finally made my way outside for the first time in about 24hrs...stomach bugs are the devils werk



Yep, crept up on my Saturday afternoon. It is definitely a fluid situation that keeps you moving..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> You just may be on to something there!







Jeff C. said:


> That's the last thing I wanna do with a stomach bug!!



Wuss  



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....Well I am out on that note.... Y'all have a good night, hope the bug goes away soon!!! Good Night peeps



seed ya


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2012)

Crickett said:


> I'm skeered to even ask!!





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> You should be....... I'm skeered and I have known this bunch for a while....


They ain't that bad......Except for........And.....Well nevermind I'd be a little worried too!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....Well I am out on that note.... Y'all have a good night, hope the bug goes away soon!!! Good Night peeps



Later, KY! Have a good one!


----------



## kracker (Aug 13, 2012)

Greatest invention ever. Ever.

Instant beer, just add water.http://www.outsideonline.com/news-from-the-field/Drink-Beer-Without-the-Bottle-20120813.html


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Night bro, that about did me in as well......



Later Jeffro! BTW, I got the Jag a gallon and 3/4 of can tabs saved up to bring next time I know I'm gonna see ya. Still saving them up!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, crept up on my Saturday afternoon. It is definitely a fluid situation that keeps you moving..



Nothing gets you going faster!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> Greatest invention ever. Ever.
> 
> Instant beer, just add water.http://www.outsideonline.com/news-from-the-field/Drink-Beer-Without-the-Bottle-20120813.html



I bet I try em


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

kracker said:


> Greatest invention ever. Ever.
> 
> Instant beer, just add water.http://www.outsideonline.com/news-from-the-field/Drink-Beer-Without-the-Bottle-20120813.html



What will they think of next? That could add a whole nother dimension to the expedtion rescues! I can see the headlines now...

Drunk climbers lost on Stone Mountain.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wuss
> 
> 
> 
> seed ya



I'm stuffed 



kracker said:


> Greatest invention ever. Ever.
> 
> Instant beer, just add water.http://www.outsideonline.com/news-from-the-field/Drink-Beer-Without-the-Bottle-20120813.html



No alkyhol!!



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Later Jeffro! BTW, I got the Jag a gallon and 3/4 of can tabs saved up to bring next time I know I'm gonna see ya. Still saving them up!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing gets you going faster!



That's  William, he is elated and said thank you!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 13, 2012)

Think I'll go commandeer the remote 

Good night folks!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll go commandeer the remote
> 
> Good night folks!!


Later Jeffro!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm out too folks...

Gonna go fry up a couple of deer burgers and some Ore Ida's.

Y'all keep it between the ditches!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 13, 2012)

I just get here and folks start leaving.   pffffffffttt is it something I said?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I just get here and folks start leaving.   pffffffffttt is it something I said?


Might be the worm breaf!!...........Just sayin!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 13, 2012)

Miss Crickett?


----------



## kracker (Aug 13, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm stuffed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No alkyhol......commies.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hmmmm......smells wormy in here


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hmmmm......smells wormy in here


You noticed it too??


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

I have an urge to go brim fishin suddenly


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I have an urge to go brim fishin suddenly


Nothing like a can of worms to strike the urge!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 13, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nothing like a can of worms to strike the urge!!



True


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 13, 2012)

Hankus said:


> True


Yep!!........Time to shuffle off to bed here!!

Good night Folks!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 13, 2012)

Good night guys.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 14, 2012)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY TUESDAY to all of you.

Get those butts out of bed and get a move on !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2012)

Been up and drinking coffee for an hour.   







but that white screen of 'go elsewhere' the innerwebb is big had me on hold to sharing with the drivelers.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2012)

Mornin, I think I'd rather be not at werk for a week or so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Been up and drinking coffee for an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, same here....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 14, 2012)

Mornin everybody.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY TUESDAY to all of you.
> 
> Get those butts out of bed and get a move on !!!


mornin sir!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Been up and drinking coffee for an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mornin gobblein


Hankus said:


> Mornin, I think I'd rather be not at werk for a week or so.


vacation is for deer season... this is the time of year ya call in sick


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, same here....


mernin MC


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin everybody.



sssup W2H


----------



## baldfish (Aug 14, 2012)

Mornin folks
who pays the bills in this joint the lights are always on


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Mornin folks
> who pays the bills in this joint the lights are always on


 helllooooo BB&B!

Oh, Mornin' er'y one else..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Good Mornin, this drizzly Tuesday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> helllooooo BB&B!
> 
> Oh, Mornin' er'y one else..............


mernin lil lady 


Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin, this drizzly Tuesday!



hows it going jeff


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

It's a beautiful day in da neighborhood, a beautiful day in the neighborhood . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 14, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Mornin folks
> who pays the bills in this joint the lights are always on



Pays???????   There is a strange looking connection to the street light outside.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a beautiful day in da neighborhood, a beautiful day in the neighborhood . . .


dont take candy from this house,dont take candy from this house!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pays???????   There is a strange looking connection to the street light outside.



the neon is burned out


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Mornin ya'll, Happy Tuesday to ya. Off to get some work done, i'll be back later


----------



## baldfish (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> helllooooo BB&B!
> 
> Oh, Mornin' er'y one else..............



 Hello Sweetie



Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a beautiful day in da neighborhood, a beautiful day in the neighborhood . . .







threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pays???????   There is a strange looking connection to the street light outside.



O.K. works for me


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin lil lady
> 
> 
> hows it going jeff



You sound like a NEW man!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a beautiful day in da neighborhood, a beautiful day in the neighborhood . . .



It'll have to do! 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pays???????   There is a strange looking connection to the street light outside.



Lots of strange connections round here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, Happy Tuesday to ya. Off to get some work done, i'll be back later



Mon back, Mudro!! 



baldfish said:


> Hello Sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do Baldy??


----------



## baldfish (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You sound like a NEW man!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big Bald and Beautiful and you


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Big Bald and Beautiful and you



Just the opposite!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin, this drizzly Tuesday!





blood on the ground said:


> mernin lil lady





Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a beautiful day in da neighborhood, a beautiful day in the neighborhood . . .


The squash recipe was a hit! Thanks!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Pays???????   There is a strange looking connection to the street light outside.





mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, Happy Tuesday to ya. Off to get some work done, _*i'll be back later*_


 See ya at quitin time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> The squash recipe was a hit! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> See ya at quitin time!






Really ???  Glad ya'll liked it, made squash dressing last night, will post up the recipe in a little.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really ???  Glad ya'll liked it, made squash dressing last night, will post up the recipe in a little.


 good deal!  I had some garlic flavored ritz that I used, gonna try it again in a couple of nights & tweak it again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> The squash recipe was a hit! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> See ya at quitin time!



 No   *stompin off*


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 14, 2012)

Mornin' everybody. Got a little more sleep last night. It may or may not have anything to do with the benadryl the babies drank with their milk last night


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' everybody. Got a little more sleep last night. It may or may not have anything to do with the benadryl the babies drank with their milk last night





Mornin Sugar, glad to hear it. Anymore migraines??


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2012)

man i could eat a horse right now.....but im skeerd to


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Sugar, glad to hear it. Anymore migraines??



No migraines, been weeks since I had one. The headache I got after leaving your place was just a regular headache, but had been a while since I'd had one of those, even. That's why I was so impressed with the meds. No rebound headaches!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man i could eat a horse right now.....but im skeerd to






Go ahead, it'll be aight . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man i could eat a horse right now.....but im skeerd to



Meeeeeeeee too.
Why do I torture myself in the cafe every morning?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> man i could eat a horse right now.....but im skeerd to



Eat....just don't poot, yet!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> No migraines, been weeks since I had one. The headache I got after leaving your place was just a regular headache, but had been a while since I'd had one of those, even. That's why I was so impressed with the meds. No rebound headaches!



10-4, sounds like it's working then 

Just walked up to the Ol Homeplace to turn off some lights. Sure do miss sittin on that tin-roof front porch, chit-chattin with Momma and Dad with the pitter patter of a set in rain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Meeeeeeeee too.
> Why do I torture myself in the cafe every morning?



cheekun noodle soup inda microw-wave


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Meeeeeeeee too.
> Why do I torture myself in the cafe every morning?



Harrrd NOT to stroll through lookin, ain't it??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Harrrd NOT to stroll through lookin, ain't it??



How bout you PM me some of those donuts


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Big Bald and Beautiful and you





Jeff C. said:


> Just the opposite!!










Keebs said:


> The squash recipe was a hit! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> See ya at quitin time!


boo 



Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' everybody. Got a little more sleep last night. It may or may not have anything to do with the benadryl the babies drank with their milk last night


What in the world are you doin to them in your avatar, pootin again



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Meeeeeeeee too.
> Why do I torture myself in the cafe every morning?


Hey you


blood on the ground said:


> cheekun noodle soup inda microw-wave



Gonna be cube steak and taters for me today, cant wait fo lunch


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How bout you PM me some of those donuts



They gone-gone  but I'd prefer to hand deliver'em


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just walked up to the Ol Homeplace to turn off some lights. Sure do miss sittin on that tin-roof front porch, chit-chattin with Momma and Dad with the pitter patter of a set in rain.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Mud........... You seen that chick fila commercial where the cow puts up the sign that says Reely!?  Kevin. 
Makes me think of you everytime I see it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud........... You seen that chick fila commercial where the cow puts up the sign that says Reely!?  Kevin.
> Makes me think of you everytime I see it.



Really?   i'll go google it


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud........... You seen that chick fila commercial where the cow puts up the sign that says Reely!?  Kevin.
> Makes me think of you everytime I see it.





mudracing101 said:


> Really?   i'll go google it



I havnt seen it and stupid block at work wont let me look neither


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> What in the world are you doin to them in your avatar, pootin again



I was showin' them what it's like to be da boss


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> They gone-gone  but I'd prefer to hand deliver'em


That'd be nice.



mudracing101 said:


> I havnt seen it and stupid block at work wont let me look neither



I looked for it yesterday and couldn't find it. I think it's a new one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I was showin' them what it's like to be da boss


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





You're just jealous that you weren't in the pile, too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



jealous


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> jealous



GREAT minds


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> You're just jealous that you weren't in the pile, too





mrs. hornet22 said:


> jealous






mebbe . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> No   *stompin off*


 I did  ya though.............. here , better?


Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' everybody. Got a little more sleep last night. It may or may not have anything to do with the benadryl the babies drank with their milk last night


 good stuff!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Meeeeeeeee too.
> Why do I torture myself in the cafe every morning?


I know!


mudracing101 said:


> boo


 well looky heah!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud........... You seen that chick fila commercial where the cow puts up the sign that says Reely!?  Kevin.
> Makes me think of you everytime I see it.


 I gotta see this!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2012)

Least it ain hot as its been bein


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> GREAT minds





buncha idjits . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> GREAT minds


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I was showin' them what it's like to be da boss





Hooked On Quack said:


>



All I know is....I thoroughly enjoyed it!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Least it ain hot as its been bein






Keebs said:


> I did  ya though.............. here , better?
> 
> good stuff!
> 
> ...



Comp. at house is def. dead


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> All I know is....I thoroughly enjoyed it!!!



Lookin at your avatar , it looks like she's tapping out


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> buncha idjits . . .



OH SUGAR PLUM............... tag team


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Comp. at house is def. dead


 check da pawn shops for a new one!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH SUGAR PLUM............... tag team


 I gotz da camera!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH SUGAR PLUM............... tag team





NOW ya tawkin !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> check da pawn shops for a new one!



             NO


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I gotz da camera!







Hooked On Quack said:


> NOW ya tawkin !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOW ya tawkin !!!!



You gonna need some backup!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> NO


 Wal Mart? Target? Radio Shack? Amazon???


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2012)

i got an itch ta slang a arrow in a about 25 days  big ol nanny back straps on the grill wif bacon wrapped around it... backed tater, salad... come on!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Wal Mart? Target? Radio Shack? Amazon???



Timing, its all bout the timing


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Timing, its all bout the timing


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i got an itch ta slang a arrow in a about 25 days  big ol nanny back straps on the grill wif bacon wrapped around it... backed tater, salad... come on!!!



I'ma coming, now how do i get to your house again


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Incoming


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Squash dressing recipe has been posted !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Squash dressing recipe has been posted !!!



Got it, thanks!! 

Now, what's fer lunch?? I'm starvin now!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Got it, thanks!!
> 
> Now, what's fer lunch?? I'm starvin now!!






I've got 3 dinner plates in the fridge, #1- skettie, garlic toast and salad, #2- baked cheekun, fresh peas, sliced mater, steamed broccoli, and corn bread, #3- Squash dressing, new taters, and butter beans.  

Decisions, decisions, decisions . . .





We're fixing to get some rain here . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got 3 dinner plates in the fridge, #1- skettie, garlic toast and salad, #2- baked cheekun, fresh peas, sliced mater, steamed broccoli, and corn bread, #3- Squash dressing, new taters, and butter beans.
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions . . .
> 
> ...



Fixin to dig around for sumpin 

Rain all mornin here!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 14, 2012)

What kinda lunch fixins all gonna torture me wif today?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'ma coming, now how do i get to your house again



when you get to paulding co, stop and ask for me...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to dig around for sumpin
> 
> Rain all mornin here!!



Been pretty here all morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> when you get to paulding co, stop and ask for me...



Wait,....... where is Paulding Co.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> What kinda lunch fixins all gonna torture me wif today?





See above !!! ^^^^^


Hiya gal friend !!! 





Raining here, don't think it's gonna stay around too long.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> What kinda lunch fixins all gonna torture me wif today?



Hey Schmoo!!  Located the baked chicken, black beans and rice, wiff messican cone bread!!



mudracing101 said:


> Been pretty here all morning



Sun is breakin out now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait,....... where is Paulding Co.



on da west side yo


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> See above !!! ^^^^^
> 
> 
> Hiya gal friend !!!
> ...



Better put ya some floaties on!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Better put ya some floaties on!









I checked on what you axed me, they run 'em tubeless.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Got it, thanks!!
> 
> Now, what's fer lunch?? I'm starvin now!!


 Quacks stuffed squash, pork chop & butter beans here......


SnowHunter said:


> What kinda lunch fixins all gonna torture me wif today?


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2012)

just got kicked out of iss at school because the new teacher wont let anybody wear a white shirt i walked in sat down wearin g a white polo shirt he told me i had to call my parents an get me a new shirt i asked what was wrong with a white shirt he said he didint like it an it was school rules so i proceded to pull out my student handbook an read the dresscode section to him wich says nothing about not wearing white i read it to him sat back down an he sent me home for wearing a white shirt it may be just me but this seems like a racist issue?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> just got kicked out of iss at school because the new teacher wont let anybody wear a white shirt i walked in sat down wearin g a white polo shirt he told me i had to call my parents an get me a new shirt i asked what was wrong with a white shirt he said he didint like it an it was school rules so i proceded to pull out my student handbook an read the dresscode section to him wich says nothing about not wearing white i read it to him sat back down an he sent me home for wearing a white shirt it may be just me but this seems like a racist issue?


I take it the teacher is black?
Yep, you may have a leg to stand on here, especially if it isn't in the handbook.................. hold on, why you back in ISS for?!?!


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I take it the teacher is black?
> Yep, you may have a leg to stand on here, especially if it isn't in the handbook.................. hold on, why you back in ISS for?!?!



yes he is an i had to miss afterschool so they put me in iss


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> just got kicked out of iss at school because the new teacher wont let anybody wear a white shirt i walked in sat down wearin g a white polo shirt he told me i had to call my parents an get me a new shirt i asked what was wrong with a white shirt he said he didint like it an it was school rules so i proceded to pull out my student handbook an read the dresscode section to him wich says nothing about not wearing white i read it to him sat back down an he sent me home for wearing a white shirt it may be just me but this seems like a racist issue?



What's up with the White Shirt?
iliveashelteredlife


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> yes he is an i had to miss afterschool so they put me in iss


and you were in afterschool forrrr??????????? 
Also, you never told us why you were in the hospital, neither!


hdm03 said:


> Holy crap; I didn't even catch that!!  You've back to school; for what; a week????  And you already landed in ISS???  What did you do to end up in there?


How many kids do you have??????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What's up with the White Shirt?
> _*iliveashelteredlife*_


Go work in the school system for ONE year, that's alllll it will take, promise!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How many kids do you have??????



Just one....thank god!  And she never ended up in ISS.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Go work in the school system for ONE year, that's alllll it will take, promise!



I did a few years back. I worked in the Elementary School where they are still young and innocent.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Just one....thank god!  And she never ended up in ISS.


Mine neither, though I don't know how sometimes!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I did a few years back. I worked in the Elementary School where they are still young and innocent.


Shoot, I was Pre-K for 3 or so years at one time, they pick up EVERYTHING (in all kinds of ways too!)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> just got kicked out of iss at school because the new teacher wont let anybody wear a white shirt i walked in sat down wearin g a white polo shirt he told me i had to call my parents an get me a new shirt i asked what was wrong with a white shirt he said he didint like it an it was school rules so i proceded to pull out my student handbook an read the dresscode section to him wich says nothing about not wearing white i read it to him sat back down an he sent me home for wearing a white shirt it may be just me but this seems like a racist issue?








I              can't                take                 it                  anymore.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and you were in afterschool forrrr???????????
> Also, you never told us why you were in the hospital, neither!
> 
> How many kids do you have??????



had afterschool for not turning in a paper couldent go to afterschool cause i didint have a ride i was in the hospital cause i have some kind of infection in my chest an i couldnet breath an i was wearing a white shirt cause i had somewere to mgo afterschool


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and you were in afterschool forrrr???????????
> Also, you never told us why you were in the hospital, neither!
> 
> How many kids do you have??????



That Rascal, prolly won't come back and tell us no details!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Mine neither, though I don't know how sometimes!
> 
> Shoot, I was Pre-K for 3 or so years at one time, they pick up EVERYTHING (in all kinds of ways too!)






They kept you in Pre-K for 3 years ????   Wow, how old were ya when you finally graduated ???


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Squash dressing recipe has been posted !!!



You sure have been posting a lot of recipes lately!   never would have taken you for a recipe swapping kinda guy!  



hdm03 said:


> Just one....thank god!  And she never ended up in ISS.



That you know of!    I was a good girl (I know cuz mattyoneshirt told me so) and I'll NEVER forget the look on my Mama's face when 20 years later I finally told her about the 3 days I spent in ISS!  



Oh and .... wild rice, grilled chicken and 2 nutter butters for my sweet tooth.  Saving the other 2 for this afternoon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> had afterschool for not turning in a paper couldent go to afterschool cause i didint have a ride i was in the hospital cause i have some kind of infection in my chest an i couldnet breath an i was wearing a white shirt cause i had somewere to mgo afterschool





Jeff C. said:


> That Rascal, prolly won't come back and tell us no details!



Neberminnnnnd!!

You sure it didn't have anything to do wiff sentence structure, spellin, and punctuation??


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They kept you in Pre-K for 3 years ????   Wow, how old were ya when you finally graduated ???



I'm guessing she is still working on that


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> had afterschool for not turning in a paper couldent go to afterschool cause i didint have a ride i was in the hospital cause i have some kind of infection in my chest an i couldnet breath an i was wearing a white shirt cause i had somewere to mgo afterschool


 well, whatcha gonna do about it all?
Oh and I hope they got you cleared up iwth the infection!


Jeff C. said:


> That Rascal, prolly won't come back and tell us no details!


uuuhhhhh...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> They kept you in Pre-K for 3 years ????   Wow, how old were ya when you finally graduated ???


 you so funny........... I also spent time in special education, middle & high school and kindergarten as well...........
I do have to say, I miss the kids, I miss the schedule, but I DON'T miss the POLITICS that came with it all!


Tag-a-long said:


> That you know of!    I was a good girl (I know cuz mattyoneshirt told me so) and I'll NEVER forget the look on my Mama's face when 20 years later I finally told her about the 3 days I spent in ISS!


 TAG??? IN ISS??????? Oh do tell!


Jeff C. said:


> Neberminnnnnd!!
> 
> You sure it didn't have anything to do wiff sentence structure, spellin, and punctuation??


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'm guessing she is still working on that


 doin better'n you, I'm sure!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> doin better'n you, I'm sure!



I finally gave up in my mid twenties


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I finally gave up in my mid twenties


I was finished, working, married & with a kid by then


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> TAG??? IN ISS??????? Oh do tell!



Once or twice   I'm not near so sweet and innocent as I might appear!!   As I recall, that particular time was for skipping class.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I was finished, working, married & with a kid by then



I was married and with a kid then too......


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Once or twice   I'm not near so sweet and innocent as I might appear!!   As I recall, that particular time was for skipping class.



Well, Helllllo there!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> You sure have been posting a lot of recipes lately!   never would have taken you for a recipe swapping kinda guy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





There's lots you don't know 'bout me !!! 


Elaine if you want to add some exercise along with your diet, Dawn walks at the hospital, or around my field ???


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's lots you don't know 'bout me !!!
> 
> 
> Elaine if you want to add some exercise along with your diet, Dawn walks at the hospital, or around my field ???



I need to call her!  Now that I'm not so tied down I can do stuff at lunch or after work.  Sure do miss the little bugger though.  The weekend was fine but yesterday and today have been TOUGH.  Kinda like the reality hit that he ain't coming back (any time soon!).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> I need to call her!  Now that I'm not so tied down I can do stuff at lunch or after work.  Sure do miss the little bugger though.  The weekend was fine but yesterday and today have been TOUGH.  Kinda like the reality hit that he ain't coming back (any time soon!).





You need her # ?????  Mitch and I can drank beer while ya'll walk . . .


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Once or twice   I'm not near so sweet and innocent as I might appear!!   As I recall, that particular time was for skipping class.


 Ain't no way I could get away with anything, my brother in law (before he became that) was my coach/teacher and Mama was friends with the secretary!


hdm03 said:


> I was married and with a kid then too......





Tag-a-long said:


> I need to call her!  Now that I'm not so tied down I can do stuff at lunch or after work.  Sure do miss the little bugger though.  The weekend was fine but yesterday and today have been TOUGH.  Kinda like the reality hit that he ain't coming back (any time soon!).


 How long is he gonna be gone?????


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need her # ?????  Mitch and I can drank beer while ya'll walk . . .



Hey stanky; I need her digits


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ain't no way I could get away with anything, my brother in law (before he became that) was my coach/teacher and Mama was friends with the secretary!



My mama was a teacher at my school


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Hey stanky; I need her digits




I'm rotten.    Noooooooooooooooo !!! 




hdm03 said:


> My mama was a teacher at my school





My sister was a teacher at my school, couldn't get away with NUTTIN !!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> My mama was a teacher at my school


 that's even WORSE!  At least I could bribe my b-i-l for a while!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm rotten.    Noooooooooooooooo !!!
> 
> My sister was a teacher at my school, couldn't get away with NUTTIN !!!


 poor thang!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> on da west side yo


Can you get there by dirtroad???????



Hooked On Quack said:


> They kept you in Pre-K for 3 years ????   Wow, how old were ya when you finally graduated ???





Keebs said:


> Ain't no way I could get away with anything,




Yeah, ..... stick with that story


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that's even WORSE!  At least I could bribe my b-i-l for a while!:bounce



Oh , do tell


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ain't no way I could get away with anything, my brother in law (before he became that) was my coach/teacher and Mama was friends with the secretary!
> 
> 
> 
> How long is he gonna be gone?????



As long as I can afford his tuition!  It just depends on the dog and what you want to do with them.  Six months is pretty average so we'll start there and reassess the situation after that.  His really good dogs are pretty much on his truck full time and only go home for a short periods each year.  Not sure I'd be strong enough for that.

It'll be ok ... after the first couple weeks we can go visit and I'm excited to watch him learn/grow.  

alright ... back to work for me!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, ..... stick with that story





mudracing101 said:


> Oh , do tell


ehhh, PG rated...... right at a failing grade on a test, for my sis's phone number at college........... years later he told me he already had it & had already passed me.......


Tag-a-long said:


> As long as I can afford his tuition!  It just depends on the dog and what you want to do with them.  Six months is pretty average so we'll start there and reassess the situation after that.  His really good dogs are pretty much on his truck full time and only go home for a short periods each year.  Not sure I'd be strong enough for that.
> 
> It'll be ok ... after the first couple weeks we can go visit and I'm excited to watch him learn/grow.
> 
> alright ... back to work for me!


 dang..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Turned out to be a purty day, considerin this mornin!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Turned out to be a purty day, considerin this mornin!!



I was hoping for some rain. I put out some fert. on the pecans and now the rain has kinda fizzled out just as it got to me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2012)

i would rather be fishin


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I was hoping for some rain. I put out some fert. on the pecans and now the rain has kinda fizzled out just as it got to me.



Good luck...maybe it'll fire up later!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i would rather be fishin



Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2012)

A duck hunter, starting a thread about missing threads in the waterfowl forum..

Who would'a thunk it???


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep



chummed the water yesterday


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Lawd have mercy, Mig would be PROUD!! 

Just walked outside and Jag was standing up at the end of the driveway, as he walked back down he said, "I can smell Ovama". I said, "what?" (wasn't sure I heard it correctly). He repeated, "I smell Ovama, our President." I asked him, "What's he smell like?" He said, "danger, gonna ruin this country." Then he said, "when I get that sports car, I'm gonna drive up there and follow him and embarrass him."

He's on another one of his Ovama rants


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A duck hunter, starting a thread about missing threads in the waterfowl forum..
> 
> Who would'a thunk it???




The natives are restless!!!   




Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have mercy, Mig would be PROUD!!
> 
> Just walked outside and Jag was standing up at the end of the driveway, as he walked back down he said, "I can smell Ovama". I said, "what?" (wasn't sure I heard it correctly). He repeated, "I smell Ovama, our President." I asked him, "What's he smell like?" He said, "danger, gonna ruin this country." Then he said, "when I get that sports car, I'm gonna drive up there and follow him and embarrass him."
> 
> He's on another one of his Ovama rants





Oh Laaaaaaaawd !!!! 


I'd like to see Jag give Ovama 2 thumbs WAY UP !!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have mercy, Mig would be PROUD!!
> 
> Just walked outside and Jag was standing up at the end of the driveway, as he walked back down he said, "I can smell Ovama". I said, "what?" (wasn't sure I heard it correctly). He repeated, "I smell Ovama, our President." I asked him, "What's he smell like?" He said, "danger, gonna ruin this country." Then he said, "when I get that sports car, I'm gonna drive up there and follow him and embarrass him."
> 
> He's on another one of his Ovama rants


 Go, Jag, GO!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have mercy, Mig would be PROUD!!
> 
> Just walked outside and Jag was standing up at the end of the driveway, as he walked back down he said, "I can smell Ovama". I said, "what?" (wasn't sure I heard it correctly). He repeated, "I smell Ovama, our President." I asked him, "What's he smell like?" He said, "danger, gonna ruin this country." Then he said, "when I get that sports car, I'm gonna drive up there and follow him and embarrass him."
> 
> He's on another one of his Ovama rants


Jeff, I've never heard him pronounce it "Ovama", it's always been "Oobbbahma"......... "he's a terrible man!"  Smart boy there!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 14, 2012)

Phone isn't getting good signal, so can't multi quote...

Thought I had everything done for school and noticed the tires on the van...oh lawd.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> QUEEN.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Phone isn't getting good signal, so can't multi quote...
> 
> Thought I had everything done for school and noticed the tires on the van...oh lawd.



the teacher will not check your tires or they never did mine!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have mercy, Mig would be PROUD!!
> 
> Just walked outside and Jag was standing up at the end of the driveway, as he walked back down he said, "I can smell Ovama". I said, "what?" (wasn't sure I heard it correctly). He repeated, "I smell Ovama, our President." I asked him, "What's he smell like?" He said, "danger, gonna ruin this country." Then he said, "when I get that sports car, I'm gonna drive up there and follow him and embarrass him."
> 
> He's on another one of his Ovama rants



Sounds like me and Jag are on the same page. Gawd I love that boy.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 14, 2012)

Good afternoon folks!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 14, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> the teacher will not check your tires or they never did mine!



They will if I don't get to school....

2 of them were splitting. $550 for a new set hurts.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Quittin Time


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


 you trying to frame me or sumthin???  I didn't type that......


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good afternoon folks!


  you gonna try some pepper jelly this weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quittin Time


 Don't leave me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> They will if I don't get to school....
> 
> 2 of them were splitting. $550 for a new set hurts.





I just paid $484 for two (2) tires for one of my trucks yesterday!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you trying to frame me or sumthin???  I didn't type that......
> 
> you gonna try some pepper jelly this weekend?



Not gonna do the pepper jelly yet. We are going to do some muscadine jelly! Gotta get while the getting is good!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I just paid $484 for two (2) tires for one of my trucks yesterday!



Ouch!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good afternoon folks!





Hiya William, Dawn and Suzy are out pickin muscadines now !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Don't leave me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Its ok,.    MUD is here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Don't leave me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm coming to get ya. Got the cooler loaded. Be there in a jiffy. 

ROAD TRIP.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I just paid $484 for two (2) tires for one of my trucks yesterday!



You win!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya William, Dawn and Suzy are out pickin muscadines now !!!



Jelly or wine making in the future? 

Mom and dad have a good pruned muscadine vine in their yard and I have a good vine full of small ones in the woods by the house. Gonna have to use a ladder to pick them though, the deer are tearing up the low ones!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm coming to get ya. Got the cooler loaded. Be there in a jiffy.
> 
> ROAD TRIP.



Y'all come by The Big Pine Tree! Might have a cold beer and some grilled deer flesh waiting on y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I just paid $484 for two (2) tires for one of my trucks yesterday!



Not even gonna say what the tires on one of my trucks cost,,, i feel ya'lls pain. Got to go to get some for the wifes car, Thinking of Wally world.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm coming to get ya. Got the cooler loaded. Be there in a jiffy.
> 
> ROAD TRIP.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Not even gonna say what the tires on one of my trucks cost,,, i feel ya'lls pain. Got to go to get some for the wifes car, Thinking of Wally world.





I run BF Goodrich All Terrain TAs on both of mine. A set for the Chevy will set you back about $1,000.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I just paid $484 for two (2) tires for one of my trucks yesterday!


 Reeeedickulus, ain't it?


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Not gonna do the pepper jelly yet. We are going to do some muscadine jelly! Gotta get while the getting is good!


  But the bell pepper jelly you can freeze your peppers & do it later!


mudracing101 said:


> Its ok,.    MUD is here


 for how long?.............. oh, it's RAINING here!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm coming to get ya. Got the cooler loaded. Be there in a jiffy.
> 
> ROAD TRIP.


  


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Y'all come by The Big Pine Tree! Might have a cold beer and some grilled deer flesh waiting on y'all!





Nicodemus said:


> I run BF Goodrich All Terrain TAs on both of mine. A set for the Chevy will set you back about $1,000.


 I miss the days I could afford the Michelin's on mine.......now I run good used or cheeeeeeap new ones........ and there ain't no such thing as cheap new ones!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I run BF Goodrich All Terrain TAs on both of mine. A set for the Chevy will set you back about $1,000.





First time in probably 20 yrs I didn't go with the TA's, gonna sale/trade my truck and didn't want to put the $$$ in the Goodrich.  Best AT I've ever ran, look sharp, ride good, good mileage out of 'em, and pull decent !! 

Bought a set of AT Toyo's instead and have really been pleased with them!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> First time in probably 20 yrs I didn't go with the TA's, gonna sale/trade my truck and didn't want to put the $$$ in the Goodrich.  Best AT I've ever ran, look sharp, ride good, good mileage out of 'em, and pull decent !!
> 
> Bought a set of AT Toyo's instead and have really been pleased with them!!





Yep, they do last if you rotate em. That Toyota will go place that will surprise you, It is about like an oversize 4 wheeler.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, they do last if you rotate em. That Toyota will go place that will surprise you, It is about like an oversize 4 wheeler.





My little Tonka Toy Jeep has been in a couple of spots . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My little Tonka Toy Jeep has been in a couple of spots . . .





If I had that Jeep I would be dangerous.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I am dangerous.


 we know...................


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we know...................





Bless your heart!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> If I had that Jeep I would be dangerous.





Got a local business owner that wants her bad, think I'm gonna let 'em hold it !! 



Before that thang hurts me !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a local business owner that wants her bad, think I'm gonna let 'em hold it !!
> 
> 
> 
> Before that thang hurts me !!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 14, 2012)

stupid people annoy my


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 14, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> stupid people annoy my



You have come to the right place......

Hi SnowHunter!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> You have come to the right place......
> 
> Hi SnowHunter!


 Hey don't talk about hdmo3 like that!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 14, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> You have come to the right place......
> 
> Hi SnowHunter!


I love my fellow droolers errr drivelers  
Hi! 


Keebs said:


> Hey don't talk about hdmo3 like that!





I'm talkin about the kind who don't listen and when they get screwed over (by their own stupidity) wallow in the oh poor me stuff


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Snow!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey don't talk about hdmo3 like that!





I didn't point any fingers.....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Aug 14, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I love my fellow droolers errr drivelers
> Hi!
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, those are the worst kind!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Snow!



Hey Nic  Yall doin alright down yonder?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Nic  Yall doin alright down yonder?




We tryin` Snow, but we need rain bad. Ya`lls farm and stock is lookin` good. Great to see you here!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey don't talk about hdmo3 like that!



Thank you for taking up fo me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Thank you for taking up fo me





I gotcha back lil buddy !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a local business owner that wants her bad, think I'm gonna let 'em hold it !!
> 
> 
> 
> Before that thang hurts me !!!



I know where a black one is he can hold. just sayin


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotcha back lil buddy !!!



I know you always got my back


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I love my fellow droolers errr drivelers
> Hi!
> 
> 
> ...


................ yeah, I know da type!


Altamaha Stalker said:


> I didn't point any fingers.....


 you didn't have to!


hdm03 said:


> Thank you for taking up fo me





Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotcha back lil buddy !!!





hdm03 said:


> I know you always got my back


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> We tryin` Snow, but we need rain bad. Ya`lls farm and stock is lookin` good. Great to see you here!


Wish I could send some of ours yalls way. We been gettin some good rain here and there. 

I preciate the compliments  All I got left is my one cow and her heifer calf. Well, one rooster, but he's goin in the freezer here in a week or so 


Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotcha back lil buddy !!!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2012)

Rat shak fer lunch. Now its revenge of the rat shak


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 14, 2012)

Howdy Dribblers  and dribblettes . 

Just checkin in before I head to the big house for work. 
I'm off tomorrow and Thursday so I'll catch up. Boy do I miss the regular updates ( Bama  )


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Whaaaaaaaaa????


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Ran outta gas mowin.....ain't got nairn in the barn either I'm not going to the Walmart Zoo at this time of the day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I run BF Goodrich All Terrain TAs on both of mine. A set for the Chevy will set you back about $1,000.



Tires on my jeep are 400 each before taxes, one on the back of my mud truck is 835 each not counting taxes or shipping. Tell my wife and we wont be friends no more


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

I learned my lesson on the last set of cheap tires I bought for my truck. Used to run nothin but the TA's, thought I'd save some $$$ and get some cheap ones. That thing has ridden like I'm on cobblestone ever since. Be glad when they are wore out!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

I must have B.O., this place MT'd mighty quick!!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2012)

I need cold beer


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I must have B.O., this place MT'd mighty quick!!



Naa, just lockin up , its that time


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I must have B.O., this place MT'd mighty quick!!



You don't stank any worse than Quack!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Dribblers  and dribblettes .
> 
> Just checkin in before I head to the big house for work.
> I'm off tomorrow and Thursday so I'll catch up. Boy do I miss the regular updates ( Bama  )


 Tell'em 'bout it Sterlo!


mudracing101 said:


> Tires on my jeep are 400 each before taxes, one on the back of my mud truck is 835 each not counting taxes or shipping. Tell my wife and we wont be friends no more


 _*Really?*_

 Ok, I'm shuttin it down & headed out............... Mud, you ready?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

Where's Keebs i'm ready to go


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's Keebs i'm ready to go


Uuuuhhh^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm out ya'll . be good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You don't stank any worse than Quack!





Shoulda neva sent ya that PM . . . 




Looks like round 2 of rain is rolling back in . . .



I know we need it, but dangit I gotz to work on my birdfield!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Naa, just lockin up , its that time





Keebs said:


> Tell'em 'bout it Sterlo!
> 
> _*Really?*_
> 
> Ok, I'm shuttin it down & headed out............... Mud, you ready?



Y'all have a good evenin 



hdm03 said:


> You don't stank any worse than Quack!



I did have black beans today


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda neva sent ya that PM . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be sure to "freshen it up" before you leave work


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda neva sent ya that PM . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Need any help, no obligation necessary??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Need any help, no obligation necessary??





I 'preciate the offer, but I got it!!  You're more than welcome to come down and have a cold beer, or 3 with me though!!


Please bring Mz T and da Jag !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I 'preciate the offer, but I got it!!  You're more than welcome to come down and have a cold beer, or 3 with me though!!
> 
> 
> Please bring Mz T and da Jag !!!



When are you doing it?? Don't want to impose either....but be glad to help out and throw back a few.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I 'preciate the offer, but I got it!!  You're more than welcome to come down and have a cold beer, or 3 with me though!!
> 
> 
> Please bring Mz T and da Jag !!!





Jeff C. said:


> When are you doing it?? Don't want to impose either....but be glad to help out and throw back a few.



I second the motion of C on the previous offer by Unk


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> When are you doing it?? Don't want to impose either....but be glad to help out and throw back a few.





Hankus said:


> I second the motion of C on the previous offer by Unk





Probably Friday, weather permitting.  Gotta go the the Doc tomorrow, and have to attend a 8hr meeting Thursday.  Will give ya a call !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I second the motion of C on the previous offer by Unk







Hooked On Quack said:


> Probably Friday, weather permitting.  Gotta go the the Doc tomorrow, and have to attend a 8hr meeting Thursday.  Will give ya a call !!



10-4 

The Jag and I might even put ya in a wrasslin hold, Big Boy!! 

There went dem plans


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2012)

You ever been sitting around and have one of them epi.....epif......epiph....brilliant idea's?
I got to thinking yesterday..... Would it be possible to learn conversational german by listening to Rammstein and reading the lyric translations? I mean, think about it. You learn a new language while listening to a heavy metal rock band!  
That was the idea until i started reading the lyric's. So.... unless you want to rob and blow up a bank, find a new victim to torture, or overthrow the american government, you probably better stick to a more traditional method.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You ever been sitting around and have one of them epi.....epif......epiph....brilliant idea's?
> I got to thinking yesterday..... Would it be possible to learn conversational german by listening to Rammstein and reading the lyric translations? I mean, think about it. You learn a new language while listening to a heavy metal rock band!
> That was the idea until i started reading the lyric's. So.... unless you want to rob and blow up a bank, find a new victim to torture, or overthrow the american government, you probably better stick to a more traditional method.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You ever been sitting around and have one of them epi.....epif......epiph....brilliant idea's?
> I got to thinking yesterday..... Would it be possible to learn conversational german by listening to Rammstein and reading the lyric translations? I mean, think about it. You learn a new language while listening to a heavy metal rock band!
> That was the idea until i started reading the lyric's. So.... unless you want to rob and blow up a bank, find a new victim to torture, or overthrow the american government, you probably better stick to a more traditional method.





 I'll stick to spanglish and ebonics, considering I have more exposure to both of those.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What? It seemed like a great idea at the time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Yo...I mean..... Hey, Mig!! 


http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7122768&postcount=596


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo...I mean..... Hey, Mig!!
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7122768&postcount=596


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo...I mean..... Hey, Mig!!
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7122768&postcount=596





Go JAG!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>





SnowHunter said:


> Go JAG!!



I'm serious, this came out of the wild blue yonder too!! Although, that's not uncommon! 

At first I thought he said, "I smell Vomit"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll stick to spanglish and ebonics, considering I have more exposure to both of those.



exposure ??

more like immersion.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm serious, this came out of the wild blue yonder too!! Although, that's not uncommon!
> 
> At first I thought he said, "I smell Vomit"



 Sounds like the boy is on his toes 

As long as no ones smellin vomit I reckon its all good


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> exposure ??
> 
> more like immersion.



True...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What? It seemed like a great idea at the time.



Du, du hast, du hast mich


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Du, du hast, du hast mich



Du hast mich gefragt


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Du hast mich gefragt





Bless you!

Good evening everybody....


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Bless you!
> 
> Good evening everybody....





Evenin Lane!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 14, 2012)

Just checking in...bath time for babies. They made a mess with supper. Then they covered me in it...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2012)

Awright Colonel Klink and Sergeant Schultz, ya`ll translate that gibberish!!  Before I ban everbody in sight!!


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just checking in...bath time for babies. They made a mess with supper. Then they covered me in it...




Well, when you figure out what's going on in here, fill me in would ya?


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Awright Colonel Klink and Sergeant Schultz, ya`ll translate that gibberish!!  Before I ban everbody in sight!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just checking in...bath time for babies. They made a mess with supper. Then they covered me in it...





Mon back, if ya get a chance...



Nicodemus said:


> Awright Colonel Klink and Sergeant Schultz, ya`ll translate that gibberish!!  Before I ban everbody in sight!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 14, 2012)

Anybody else seen the commercials for Octo-Loan? The spokewoman is none other than the Octomom. 

For some reason she doesn't instill a sense of confidence in me concerning finances.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Awright Colonel Klink and Sergeant Schultz, ya`ll translate that gibberish!!  Before I ban everbody in sight!!



Which one is me


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Which one is me





Good question...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 14, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Well, when you figure out what's going on in here, fill me in would ya?



Uhhh....babies made a mess and then flung supper all over me. That help? 



Jeff C. said:


> Mon back, if ya get a chance...


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 14, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uhhh....babies made a mess and then flung supper all over me. That help?
> 
> 
> 
> OOOH -K    Hope everything came out alright.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Awright Colonel Klink and Sergeant Schultz, ya`ll translate that gibberish!!  Before I ban everbody in sight!!



Wimmens dig a romantic language like German.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> Anybody else seen the commercials for Octo-Loan? The spokewoman is none other than the Octomom.
> 
> For some reason she doesn't instill a sense of confidence in me concerning finances.



You've got to be kidding!!


----------



## kracker (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You've got to be kidding!!



https://www.octoloan.com/


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Wimmens dig a romantic language like German.





Tomorrow, you got to say something to Keebs in German. We`ll see how she takes to it!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Tomorrow, you got to say something to Keebs in German. We`ll see how she takes to it!



from bamer..........like a duck to water


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 14, 2012)

Nic, seems your needed on the other side of the camp fire.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=704903


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

kracker said:


> https://www.octoloan.com/



OctoMom for Octoloan


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Tomorrow, you got to say something to Keebs in German. We`ll see how she takes to it!



Für die wildman des Sumpfes, werde ich tun, wie Sie fragen, mein Bruder


----------



## Hankus (Aug 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Für die wildman des Sumpfes, werde ich tun, wie Sie fragen, mein Bruder


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Tomorrow, you got to say something to Keebs in German. We`ll see how she takes to it!


Guten'tog......... I had a best friend from Germany when Daddy was stationed in Topeka........
drive by............ see ya'll...........


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Für die wildman des Sumpfes, werde ich tun, wie Sie fragen, mein Bruder




Oh Oh, let me try.....


Jr Samples was a wildman, there was a weird injun,you had a good smelling brother.


How'd I do?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Für die wildman des Sumpfes, werde ich tun, wie Sie fragen, mein Bruder


 Really?  For real????????


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Really?  For real????????



Es ist die schöne Dame, die die treibende Kraft der Threads ist Gefasel! Willkommen auf den Internetseiten, Keebs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Für die wildman des Sumpfes, werde ich tun, wie Sie fragen, mein Bruder


For the wildman of the swamp, I will do as you ask my brother. 


Laneybird said:


> Oh Oh, let me try.....
> 
> 
> Jr Samples was a wildman, there was a weird injun,you had a good smelling brother.
> ...


Soooo Close! 



Keebs said:


> Really?  For real????????


Of course not!


rhbama3 said:


> Es ist die schöne Dame, die die treibende Kraft der Threads ist Gefasel! Willkommen auf den Internetseiten, Keebs!



For the beautiful lady that is the driving force behind the drivel threads! Welcome to the internet, Keebs! 

Thats enough of the german. Ya'll know how hard it is not to spit all over your screen saying these words out loud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Oh Oh, let me try.....
> 
> 
> Jr Samples was a wildman, there was a weird injun,you had a good smelling brother.
> ...



I don't know, but he sounds like my Spanish teacher in High skool


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know, but he sounds like my Spanish teacher in High skool



If your spanish teacher sounded german, i bet that was a difficult class!


----------



## Laneybird (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't know, but he sounds like my Spanish teacher in High skool




Oh snap!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2012)

"Wildman des Sumpfes". I like it! Got to remember that!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> "Wildman des Sumpfes". I like it! Got to remember that!



yeah, that google translate is a good program.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If your spanish teacher sounded german, i bet that was a difficult class!



It was, she was actually German!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 14, 2012)

anybody got some sauerkraut and some good dark brew for my beer stein....... And tell bama to  get out of them lederhosen!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 14, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Es ist die schöne Dame, die die treibende Kraft der Threads ist Gefasel! Willkommen auf den Internetseiten, Keebs!


I really do wish ya'll would quit talkin that Furin gibberish!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 14, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> anybody got some sauerkraut and some good dark brew for my beer stein....... And tell bama to  get out of them lederhosen!!!


Tim I've Got some Fat Tire, and some Sam Adams in the fridge!!........You're welcome to your choice!!

The thought of Bama in lederhosen is not something I want to think about right now!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



 ...hurtin my eyes!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



Durn.... What's that feller got in his leiderhousen

Just a quick check in from the big house


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2012)

Man i banged my self up good today. Bloodied two fingers on the same hand. First time i just smashed it real good. There was blood coming out from under the nail, pooled under the nail and under the skin. The 2nd time i just got it stuck, pulled and twisted (didnt mean to) and blood was coming out from the sides of the nail. Maybe i oughta be more careful.



Livin up to "Slam"


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Durn.... What's that feller got in his leiderhousen
> 
> Just a quick check in from the big house







slip said:


> Man i banged my self up good today. Bloodied two fingers on the same hand. First time i just smashed it real good. There was blood coming out from under the nail, pooled under the nail and under the skin. The 2nd time i just got it stuck, pulled and twisted (didnt mean to) and blood was coming out from the sides of the nail. Maybe i oughta be more careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Livin up to "Slam"



Atta boy!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 14, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Durn.... What's that feller got in his leiderhousen
> 
> Just a quick check in from the big house


I really don't want to know!!



slip said:


> Man i banged my self up good today. Bloodied two fingers on the same hand. First time i just smashed it real good. There was blood coming out from under the nail, pooled under the nail and under the skin. The 2nd time i just got it stuck, pulled and twisted (didnt mean to) and blood was coming out from the sides of the nail. Maybe i oughta be more careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Livin up to "Slam"


Cody you need to be more careful!!.........Slow down, and take care of yourself!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 14, 2012)

slip said:


> Man i banged my self up good today. Bloodied two fingers on the same hand. First time i just smashed it real good. There was blood coming out from under the nail, pooled under the nail and under the skin. The 2nd time i just got it stuck, pulled and twisted (didnt mean to) and blood was coming out from the sides of the nail. Maybe i oughta be more careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Livin up to "Slam"



Your training is coming along nicely, young Jedi. 
Next week, we'll start with small motor repair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 14, 2012)

Good night fellers, now Jag is tryin to speak German to me 

He ate some German candy a little while ago


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night fellers, now Jag is tryin to speak German to me
> 
> He ate some German candy a little while ago


Later Jeffro!!


----------



## slip (Aug 14, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Atta boy!!


"If you aint bleedin you aint workin hard enough"


RUTTNBUCK said:


> I really don't want to know!!
> 
> Cody you need to be more careful!!.........Slow down, and take care of yourself!!!


Nah, im young and invincible


rhbama3 said:


> Your training is coming along nicely, young Jedi.
> Next week, we'll start with small motor repair.


----------



## kracker (Aug 15, 2012)

Where is everybody?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well Kracker, I would have been here a lot sooner but this dang site made me wait for 6 minutes just to load the dang pages.  I put three more quarters into the slot but it didn't help.  It is starting to remind me of an Obama site.......just really slow, doesn't want to work, and just makes you mad in general.  


HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you.

We are halfway to the weekend.  Now I need some coffee to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  Oh why did I go to bed so late last night???


ps:  I read something about blood and bleeding in the previous posts.........give you three guesses on who it might have involved !!!!         I think his name is "SUMMER SLAM".


----------



## kracker (Aug 15, 2012)

Morning Eagle Eye.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Mornin folks......


----------



## kracker (Aug 15, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin folks......


Morning...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2012)

Morning to you Kracker and KYBowhunter.  Is this site slow this morning or what????

I finally was able to read back and all I saw was a bunch of German speaking posters.    

Well I only know two German words/phrases.  My German girlfriend said "Gutentight" and I said "Danke Schoen".

That is the extent of my vocabulary in German but now I see that we have several posters that are fluent in the German language.  Unfortunately, many years ago, I learned to speak several "other" languages but those languages are not suitable for posting here.  I think the first "other" language that I learned was when I smashed my fingers like our buddy Slip-Slam did yesterday.


----------



## kracker (Aug 15, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Morning to you Kracker and KYBowhunter.  Is this site slow this morning or what????
> 
> I finally was able to read back and all I saw was a bunch of German speaking posters.
> 
> ...



I took a German course in college. 30 hillbillies that barely had a grasp on the English language trying to speak German, yeah, that course was interesting.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 15, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Morning to you Kracker and KYBowhunter.  Is this site slow this morning or what????
> 
> I finally was able to read back and all I saw was a bunch of German speaking posters.
> 
> ...



I am with kracker..... I barely have a grasp of the English language let alone a foreign language. Only foreign languages I have studied were Latin and Spanish.......these days I don't guess you can consider Spanish a foreign language anymore though


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Morning to you Kracker and KYBowhunter.  Is this site slow this morning or what????
> 
> I finally was able to read back and all I saw was a bunch of German speaking posters.
> 
> ...



Not slow, just white forever.  Almost forgot to come offering coffee.







so drink up if you want EE, kracker, KY


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

morning folks!   24 days til stick and string time! good ol spider web around your head before day light, muskeeterz buzzin yer ears, ticks, yep its about ta be bow season!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Geez, it is already almost bow season? 

Mornin Yall


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 15, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Geez, it is already almost bow season?
> 
> Mornin Yall



SNOWY  Hows things on the farm ?


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> SNOWY  Hows things on the farm ?



Hey Neil!  Good good.. pastures growin, so I can't complain much


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2012)

Merning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Mornin ya'll,, HUMP DAY


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll,, HUMP DAY



what up Mud?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 15, 2012)

Mornin drive by.. Y'all have a good one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin drive by.. Y'all have a good one.



Which one?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what up Mud?


Same ole, same ole, work


Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin drive by.. Y'all have a good one.



well , Get


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone wanna bring me a cup of coffee?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> Anyone wanna bring me a cup of coffee?



sure


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> Anyone wanna bring me a cup of coffee?


 why sure! How ya doin, Yara?
Mornin Folks............... another day of


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

The wemminz are supposed to bring the Men coffee


----------



## kracker (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm in a bad mood, think I'll visit the PF for awhile.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> I'm in a bad mood, think I'll visit the PF for awhile.



And make it worse Stick around for awhile, i have a feeling there's gonna be some pot and pan throwing here in a minute.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> The wemminz are supposed to bring the Men coffee


wha?


kracker said:


> I'm in a bad mood, think I'll visit the PF for awhile.



then yer goin to the wrong place
KING


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> wha?
> 
> 
> then yer goin to the wrong place
> KING



Its good to be king


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> The wemminz are supposed to bring the Men coffee


Your new name is gonna be HotLap


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey , whats going on in here ....


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> Hey , whats going on in here ....



Nuuuuuuuuuuuge!  What you been up to?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Your new name is gonna be HotLap





Nugefan said:


> Hey , whats going on in here ....


 ANDYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 15, 2012)

Good morning and happy humpers!  Gotta get going and get to work!  Later


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Your new name is gonna be HotLap


 Mornin, you callin me Hot


Nugefan said:


> Hey , whats going on in here ....


Trying to get these girls straight.


Keebs said:


> ANDYYYYYY!!!!!!!


Hey you bring my bisquit.


boneboy96 said:


> Good morning and happy humpers!  Gotta get going and get to work!  Later


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ANDYYYYYY!!!!!!!


Better then HotCoffeeTarget  

Mornin Sista! 


boneboy96 said:


> Good morning and happy humpers!  Gotta get going and get to work!  Later



Mornin Bob!!! Don't work too hard!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, you callin me Hot



Blisterin hot


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> Anyone wanna bring me a cup of coffee?



Dang, I thought that your GPS must have broken and you forgot where the rest of this gang located !!!   


ps: Your coffee is on the way.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Blisterin hot


But hot none the less 


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, I thought that your GPS must have broken and you forgot where the rest of this gang located !!!
> 
> 
> ps: Your coffee is on the way.



suck up


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> The wemminz are supposed to bring the Men coffee


Have you lost your mind???


Keebs said:


> why sure! How ya doin, Yara?
> Mornin Folks............... another day of


Mornin' beautiful 


blood on the ground said:


> sure


Hi ... I'm Yara and you are??


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, I thought that your GPS must have broken and you forgot where the rest of this gang located !!!
> 
> 
> ps: Your coffee is on the way.



Two sugars and 2% milk please. Nope, I know where y'all are, was hoping y'all didn't know where I was and volunteered, lol.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

Howdy Miss Yara. Good to see you here.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, you callin me Hot
> _*
> Trying to get these girls straight.*_
> 
> Hey you bring my bisquit.



Left it in the *normal* spot........... with extra syrup too!


SnowHunter said:


> Better then HotCoffeeTarget
> 
> Mornin Sista!



I need you to plan a trip in the next couple of weeks, my maters are FINALLY making.......... 22 plants, think I'll be busy?


SnowHunter said:


> Blisterin hot


 HEY MUD, notice her spelling........... hot, not HAWT!  She just ain't met you yet, so don't go pouting on us this mornin!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, I thought that your GPS must have broken and you forgot where the rest of this gang located !!!
> ps: Your coffee is on the way.


 you're here seriously late today, you musta known Yara was dropping by!


YaraG. said:


> _Mornin' beautiful _
> 
> Nope, I know where y'all are, *was hoping y'all didn't know where I was *and volunteered, lol.


 gawd you know how to make me laugh!
 you can run, but ya just can't hide!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Mornin Nic, how are you this mornin sir?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin Nic, how are you this mornin sir?





Doin` purty good, How about yourself?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Left it in the *normal* spot........... with extra syrup too!
> 
> 
> I need you to plan a trip in the next couple of weeks, my maters are FINALLY making.......... 22 plants, think I'll be busy?
> ...



you gots ta kwit skippin me


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh, mornin` Ladies...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Doin` purty good, How about yourself?



if i was any better theyed be 2 of me...


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> Have you lost your mind???


Maybe. maybe just bored thought i'd stir the pot. I'm really a nice guy, ask any one 


Keebs said:


> Left it in the *normal* spot........... with extra syrup too!
> 
> 
> I need you to plan a trip in the next couple of weeks, my maters are FINALLY making.......... 22 plants, think I'll be busy?
> ...



Two things......... 1, i love me some maters, just saying
2,No pouting here, im in a good mood.


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2012)

YaraG. said:


> Anyone wanna bring me a cup of coffee?



My most half favorite imported yankee 



blood on the ground said:


> if i was any better theyed be 2 of me...



Speakin of ehich this diet ain so bad since I upped the intake a tad. Theys lessen than 2 of me now, but a heap moren one


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Doin` purty good, How about yourself?


Mornin Nic.


blood on the ground said:


> you gots ta kwit skippin me



My bad Blood


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> My most half favorite imported yankee
> 
> 
> 
> Speakin of ehich this diet ain so bad since I upped the intake a tad. Theys lessen than 2 of me now, but a heap moren one


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

Mornin` Mud.


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2012)

Mornin yall ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> My most half favorite imported yankee
> 
> 
> 
> Speakin of ehich this diet ain so bad since I upped the intake a tad. Theys lessen than 2 of me now, but a heap moren one



at a boy


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

slip said:


> Mornin yall ...



Mornin, hows them fingers.


----------



## YaraDV. (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Miss Yara. Good to see you here.





Keebs said:


> Left it in the *normal* spot........... with extra syrup too!
> 
> 
> I need you to plan a trip in the next couple of weeks, my maters are FINALLY making.......... 22 plants, think I'll be busy?
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Maybe. maybe just bored thought i'd stir the pot. I'm really a nice guy, ask any one
> 
> 
> Two things......... 1, i love me some maters, just saying
> 2,No pouting here, im in a good mood.





Hankus said:


> My most half favorite imported yankee
> 
> 
> 
> Speakin of ehich this diet ain so bad since I upped the intake a tad. Theys lessen than 2 of me now, but a heap moren one




I miss y'all too!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you gots ta kwit skippin me








 tweren't intentional, promise!


Nicodemus said:


> Oh, mornin` Ladies...


 Hi there..........


mudracing101 said:


> Two things......... 1, i love me some maters, just saying
> 2,No pouting here, im in a good mood.


 really? how good?


slip said:


> Mornin yall ...


 Hey Slam, I mean, Moppett!


YaraG. said:


> I miss y'all too!!!!!


 *WE* ain't gone no where............ but we have missed our "tiny terror"


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *WE* ain't gone no where............ but we have missed our "tiny terror"



Yep


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> tweren't intentional, promise!
> 
> Hi there..........
> 
> ...



uhmmmm...... really good,,, i think..


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> uhmmmm...... really good,,, i think..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2012)

Sleeping in felt great !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleeping in felt great !!!



what is that?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleeping in felt great !!!



In what?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Morning, people......
Don't you hate it when the beeper goes off at 0545 in the morning? Then, after you answer the page, somebody else in the same department beeps you again because they didn't know you returned the call? 
Glad i was able to get the morning shift guy to cover it.

Oh, and don't let me ty to remove crossbow inserts any more. I ruined an arrow last night. The inserts were glued in and i overheated the carbon bolt. The insert came out but it had a lot of carbon goo that came out with it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Left it in the *normal* spot........... with extra syrup too!
> 
> 
> I need you to plan a trip in the next couple of weeks, my maters are FINALLY making.......... 22 plants, think I'll be busy?
> ...


Never done maters  I got 3 Cherry purple maters and everything else died 


Nicodemus said:


> Oh, mornin` Ladies...


Mornin Nic 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleeping in felt great !!!





rhbama3 said:


> Morning, people......
> Don't you hate it when the beeper goes off at 0545 in the morning? Then, after you answer the page, somebody else in the same department beeps you again because they didn't know you returned the call?
> Glad i was able to get the morning shift guy to cover it.
> 
> Oh, and don't let me ty to remove crossbow inserts any more. I ruined an arrow last night. The inserts were glued in and i overheated the carbon bolt. The insert came out but it had a lot of carbon goo that came out with it.


Business as usual, eh Wingman?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Never done maters  I got 3 Cherry purple maters and everything else died
> Mornin Nic
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. It's gotten to the point where pretty much everybody knows my beeper number and calls me whether i'm on call or not.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2012)

Having my Jeep washed and waxed today, that can only mean one thing, RAIN . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleeping in felt great !!!


Morning



Miguel Cervantes said:


> In what?






rhbama3 said:


> Morning, people......
> Don't you hate it when the beeper goes off at 0545 in the morning? Then, after you answer the page, somebody else in the same department beeps you again because they didn't know you returned the call?
> Glad i was able to get the morning shift guy to cover it.
> 
> Oh, and don't let me ty to remove crossbow inserts any more. I ruined an arrow last night. The inserts were glued in and i overheated the carbon bolt. The insert came out but it had a lot of carbon goo that came out with it.


We'll give you an A for effort.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Having my Jeep washed and waxed today, that can only mean one thing, RAIN . . .



Send some my way i'll take it.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Never done maters  I got 3 Cherry purple maters and everything else died


 Never put up maters?? Ohmy, yes, you need to come to Dulieville and let me teach you the fine art of canning maters, salsa and anything else we can think up to can!


rhbama3 said:


> Yep. It's gotten to the point where pretty much everybody knows my beeper number and calls me whether i'm on call or not.


 Darlin' please, they know to only call the best..........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Having my Jeep washed and waxed today, that can only mean one thing, RAIN . . .


 Yeahup!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

Just so ya`ll know kinda how I feel...

 I`d rather be settin` in Chickasawhatchee Swamp tryin` to eat a can of sardines and sody crackers, while the gnats and yellow flies swarmed me, and a gator was gnawin` off my left leg, while a rattlesnake ventilated my right leg, and skeeters were drainin` me of my last pint of lifeblood, while lightnin` crackled over my head and a forest fire was fixin` to swinge my whiskers off, than be in atlannter settin` at boodros eatin` fried flounder and grouper!!

 Now, if you want to bring me a plate of them goodies...


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Never put up maters?? Ohmy, yes, you need to come to Dulieville and let me teach you the fine art of canning maters, salsa and anything else we can think up to can!


I know I know    I was gonna this year, but darned if nothing lived long enough to produce  I gotta can some squash here soon... aint gonna have power at the new place for awhile, so havin it all in the freezer like it is now won't do much good  Got some pumpkin to do as well, and the butternut squash can just store as a ripened veg 



Nicodemus said:


> Just so ya`ll know kinda how I feel...
> 
> I`d rather be settin` in Chickasawhatchee Swamp tryin` to eat a can of sardines and sody crackers, while the gnats and yellow flies swarmed me, and a gator was gnawin` off my left leg, while a rattlesnake ventilated my right leg, and skeeters were drainin` me of my last pint of lifeblood, while lightnin` crackled over my head and a forest fire was fixin` to swinge my whiskers off, than be in atlannter settin` at boodros eatin` fried flounder and grouper!!
> 
> Now, if you want to bring me a plate of them goodies...


Tell us how ya really feel


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

What's fer lunch??? 

Howdo whippersnappers?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2012)

Dang wife is driving me CRAZY this morning, man I wish she would get out of here and go to work . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch???
> 
> Howdo whippersnappers?



yer late jeff! dead cheekun salad about an hr and a half ago!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang wife is driving me CRAZY this morning, man I wish she would get out of here and go to work . . .



you reckon y'all are thinkin the same thing?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I know I know    I was gonna this year, but darned if nothing lived long enough to produce  I gotta can some squash here soon... aint gonna have power at the new place for awhile, so havin it all in the freezer like it is now won't do much good  Got some pumpkin to do as well, and the butternut squash can just store as a ripened veg
> 
> 
> Tell us how ya really feel


 dang, I'm kinda glad I had to wait to plant mine now.........and canning free's up my already full freezer.  I'm still debating on whether to get a pressure cooker........ I've used one, it's been years, but dang, they can skeer the beejeezers out of you!


Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch???
> 
> Howdo whippersnappers?


 well hey there!
I am having left-over hamburger/veggie casserole I whipped up last night & the last half of one of Quacks Squash..........YUM!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang wife is driving me CRAZY this morning, man I wish she would get out of here and go to work . . .


 what, you don't sit in your bean bag chair when she's home?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you reckon y'all are thinkin the same thing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang wife is driving me CRAZY this morning, man I wish she would get out of here and go to work . . .



Don't make no difference in my case.....she'll text me ALL day wiff the same ol ??? that could wait til next month


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dang, I'm kinda glad I had to wait to plant mine now.........and canning free's up my already full freezer.  I'm still debating on whether to get a pressure cooker........ I've used one, it's been years, but dang, they can skeer the beejeezers out of you!



I'm plantin a fall garden at the new place  

Pressure cookers aint so bad. Aint used one for cannin in several years, but I can remember Mom usin em for cookin stuff all the time with nary a problem.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yer late jeff! dead cheekun salad about an hr and a half ago!



Gettin hawngry....



Keebs said:


> dang, I'm kinda glad I had to wait to plant mine now.........and canning free's up my already full freezer.  I'm still debating on whether to get a pressure cooker........ I've used one, it's been years, but dang, they can skeer the beejeezers out of you!
> 
> well hey there!
> I am having left-over hamburger/veggie casserole I whipped up last night & the last half of one of Quacks Squash..........YUM!
> ...



 Nom Nom Nom!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What's fer lunch???
> 
> Howdo whippersnappers?



Jeffro
 Gonna be Chicken fried chicken with mashed taters and gravy, oh yeah some turnips to.... 
well it just started raining


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm plantin a fall garden at the new place
> 
> Pressure cookers aint so bad. Aint used one for cannin in several years, but I can remember Mom usin em for cookin stuff all the time with nary a problem.


 Yeah, my ex m-i-l taught me how to use it, but I just can't bring myself to spend the $$ to buy one.  I remember being leery of using it and once she showed me how to use it I was like "ppffftt, that's all there is to it?"


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro
> Gonna be _*Chicken fried chicken*_ with mashed taters and gravy, oh yeah some turnips to....
> well it just started raining


 OyVey..................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you reckon y'all are thinkin the same thing?




I'm sitting in MY office, on the PC, not bothering anybody, minding MY own bidness . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Don't make no difference in my case.....she'll text me ALL day wiff the same ol ??? that could wait til next month





She doesn't text much, but I'll get at least 15 phone calls asking 50 different STOOPID questions.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro
> Gonna be Chicken fried chicken with mashed taters and gravy, oh yeah some turnips to....
> well it just started raining



Keebs,MsH22, y'all hear that???  

I reckon if you had one of these it might be possible


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OyVey..................


 I done caught it, see^^^^^^^^^


Jeff C. said:


> Keebs,MsH22, y'all hear that???
> 
> I reckon if you had one of these it might be possible


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh, FYI, Bell Pepper Jelly recipe posted in the cafe' ............


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh, FYI, Bell Pepper Jelly recipe posted in the cafe' ............



Quite a few jars in the pantry!!!  

 that stuff!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh my, that was goooooood.............


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Quite a few jars in the pantry!!!
> 
> that stuff!!


That's one of the things I give out at Christmas with the family, I try to keep a couple jars for myself, but heck, I always have bell's in the freezer to whip up some!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro
> Gonna be Chicken fried chicken with mashed taters and gravy, oh yeah some turnips to....
> well it just started raining








He DID not just say Chicken fried chicken did he?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He DID not just say Chicken fried chicken did he?



Well, there's no such thing as steak fried chicken, now is there?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He DID not just say Chicken fried chicken did he?






Sure looks like it to me . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

Aint no such thing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint no such thing.





Is TOO !!!!  'Cause Mud sez so !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint no such thing.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

What would you do???


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What would you do???



I would have already done it


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What would you do???



Same thing you would do!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Just so ya`ll know kinda how I feel...
> 
> I`d rather be settin` in Chickasawhatchee Swamp tryin` to eat a can of sardines and sody crackers, while the gnats and yellow flies swarmed me, and a gator was gnawin` off my left leg, while a rattlesnake ventilated my right leg, and skeeters were drainin` me of my last pint of lifeblood, while lightnin` crackled over my head and a forest fire was fixin` to swinge my whiskers off, than be in atlannter settin` at boodros eatin` fried flounder and grouper!!
> 
> Now, if you want to bring me a plate of them goodies...


In other words, you'd rather have a routine day than see Atlanta . 


Nicodemus said:


> What would you do???



Yell ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Having my Jeep washed and waxed today, that can only mean one thing, RAIN . . .



That or ur planning on selling it!       Please let me afford it!      Still looking for swimmies too.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He DID not just say Chicken fried chicken did he?


 yeah he did......


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, there's no such thing as steak fried chicken, now is there?


 oh hush


Hooked On Quack said:


> Is TOO !!!!  'Cause Mud sez so !!!


ohbrother........


Nicodemus said:


> What would you do???


let the mouse out of the cage?????


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

Offer him a peanut?   

Hope your rifle is big enough, cause you sure can`t outrun him? 
(I couldn`t run if I wanted too)

Robert, yer killin` me!    

Make you a good avatar pic if you could photshop an LSU uniform on that hunter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What would you do???





I'd poke 'em wit a stick . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd poke 'em wit a stick . . .



If nothin else, I'd show him the palm of my hand, possibly both!


----------



## kracker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What would you do???


While I know that many were killed with a .275 Rigby, personally, I would hope I was shooting at least a 404 Jeffrey.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, Hankus's buddy NG ALUM is either the biggest troll, or the biggest idjit here , maybe a combination of both.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What would you do???



Never really know until you're faced with it I guess but for starters he's got that rifle pointed in the WRONG direction!  



blood on the ground said:


> I would have already done it



^^^ THIS ^^^



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'd poke 'em wit a stick . . .



You know... I've tried to come up with a good argument why that is NOT what you'd do .... but logic fails me.  

Afternoon erebody!  It's late lunch Wednesday ... tomato/cucumber salad, stewed cabbage, potato casserole.    that casserole weren't no ways close to being on my diet.  Reckon I'll have to forgo the cookies this afternoon.   sho was good though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, Hankus's buddy NG ALUM is either the biggest troll, or the biggest idjit here , maybe a combination of both.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, Hankus's buddy NG ALUM is either the biggest troll, or the biggest idjit here , maybe a combination of both.



I saw that too.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, Hankus's buddy NG ALUM is either the biggest troll, or the biggest idjit here , maybe a combination of both.



I'm thinking the former ... he's been trolling Gun Dogs and Waterfowl way long before Hankus knowed he was around.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Sticky; I would rather be fishin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2012)

I gotta go see my Doc, she looks like Holly Berry, and I'm hoping to get da fanger today !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Sticky; I would rather be fishin.



Sticky;


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

Gots to get bizzy....CYL!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta go see my Doc, she looks like Holly Berry, and I'm hoping to get da fanger today !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta go see my Doc, she looks like Holly Berry, and I'm hoping to get da fanger today !!!








Hands over ears............. lalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta go see my Doc, she looks like Holly Berry, and I'm hoping to get da fanger today !!!



Or at least a good turn yo head and cough


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta go see my Doc, she looks like Holly Berry, and I'm hoping to get da fanger today !!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hands over ears............. lalalalalalalalalalala



There ya go.   LOL   Say have Chris get a hold of me about that pin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> There ya go.   LOL   Say have Chris get a hold of me about that pin!



Will do!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

I've never heard of these folks but they're funny!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, Hankus's buddy NG ALUM is either the biggest troll, or the biggest idjit here , maybe a combination of both.



He ain bright enough to be in the latter group


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OyVey..................





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He DID not just say Chicken fried chicken did he?


CHICKEN FRIED CHICKEN and i'm am so full. mmmmmmmmmm


Hooked On Quack said:


> Is TOO !!!!  'Cause Mud sez so !!!


That and Cracker barrel says so The menu doesnt read breaded chicken 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta go see my Doc, she looks like Holly Berry, and I'm hoping to get da fanger today !!!


 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hands over ears............. lalalalalalalalalalala



p.s.   chicken fried chicken


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> CHICKEN FRIED CHICKEN and i'm am so full. mmmmmmmmmm
> That and Cracker barrel says so The menu doesnt read breaded chicken
> 
> 
> ...



Really?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> He ain bright enough to be in the latter group





His thread got deleted !! 




Check out "Duck Hunting Buddy" on the WF forum!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Really?



 c h i c k e n      f  r  i  e  d     c   h   i   c   k   e   n


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

4 score and 7 beers ago!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> His thread got deleted !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I seen the start of thatun last night


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 4 score and 7 beers ago!



i thought you was gone fishin


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> i thought you was gone fishin



 no! ...


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> 4 score and 7 beers ago!



I dreamed I was fishin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> His thread got deleted !!
> 
> He trying to get everybody bent outta shape over there.
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> c h i c k e n      f  r  i  e  d     c   h   i   c   k   e   n


AINT  NO  SUCH  THING.
Hands over ears..........lalalalalalalalalalalala


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I've never heard of these folks but they're funny!



How bout this dude...he rocks


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I dreamed I was fishin



did ya catch anything..


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2012)

Never thalt I'd miss Otis sanging


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> did ya catch anything..



Do a buzz count


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Do a buzz count



Of course it does. Aint that the reason we fish


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I've never heard of these folks but they're funny!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Do a buzz count



yessir.. I dont even buy bait anymore! a 30 pk and im good ta go


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

who has the next one... thisan will be done by tonight?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

The next one needs to be called the "Chicken fried Chicken Driveler.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


>


 


mudracing101 said:


> The next one needs to be called the "Chicken fried Chicken Driveler.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2012)

Now that I have gotten all of my customers taken care of and the trucklines have made their deliveries, I finally had time to sit down and catch up on the evils of the world that have happened since this morning.   Yep, there were several too.     





Nicodemus said:


> What would you do???




When that elephant comes a "charging", it is simple.....the best way to stop him from charging is to just take away his charge card.  Problem solved !!!     



Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta go see my Doc, she looks like Holly Berry, and I'm hoping to get da fanger today !!!



OMG !!!   



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sticky;



Now how in the heck did mrs Hornet know that the Doctor's fanger was going to be sticky !!!     



Keebs said:


> I've never heard of these folks but they're funny!



Keebs, I had never heard of them either BUT they made me laugh so hard, I about peed in my drawers.       Where do you find this stuff????


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I had never heard of them either BUT they made me laugh so hard, I about peed in my drawers.       Where do you find this stuff????


That actually was emailed to me by a cousin.......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 15, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That actually was emailed to me by a cousin.......



Keebs, I think that I like the way your cousin thinks.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I think that I like the way your cousin thinks.


incoming email then!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well looky looky at the time. Keebs come on girl. Ya'll take em easy, i'm out


----------



## Keebs (Aug 15, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well looky looky at the time. Keebs come on girl. Ya'll take em easy, i'm out


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 15, 2012)

Eeeewwwww the new bride is making hamburger helper for dinner! Ats just naaaasty.. guess I will choke it down ta keep her from choking up..lol


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Eeeewwwww the new bride is making hamburger helper for dinner! Ats just naaaasty.. guess I will choke it down ta keep her from choking up..lol



Got a dog?






Homeee from work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Eeeewwwww the new bride is making hamburger helper for dinner! Ats just naaaasty.. guess I will choke it down ta keep her from choking up..lol



Buy a jar of jalapeno's. It'll help cover up the taste. 

Think i'll make chicken and dumplings for supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotta go see my Doc, she looks like Holly Berry, and I'm hoping to get da fanger today !!!



Well, what was the outcome??


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2012)

We had fried chicken, augratin taters & green beans! Wishin I had a beer or 3 to go w/ it after the day I've had! Why can't my family be normal?!


----------



## kracker (Aug 15, 2012)

Crickett said:


> We had fried chicken, augratin taters & green beans! Wishin I had a beer or 3 to go w/ it after the day I've had! Why can't my family be normal?!


If they were normal, would they really be family? I know mine wouldn't.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Buy a jar of jalapeno's. It'll help cover up the taste.
> 
> Think i'll make chicken and dumplings for supper.



Thats what we havin  Chick n dumplins


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> If they were normal, would they really be family? I know mine wouldn't.



 it's a long story that I want get into on here. I just can't stand the drama!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

Crickett said:


> We had fried chicken, augratin taters & green beans! Wishin I had a beer or 3 to go w/ it after the day I've had! Why can't my family be normal?!



UH OH!! 



kracker said:


> If they were normal, would they really be family? I know mine wouldn't.



 



slip said:


> Got a dog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 What did you break?? 



rhbama3 said:


> Buy a jar of jalapeno's. It'll help cover up the taste.
> 
> Think i'll make chicken and dumplings for supper.





SnowHunter said:


> Thats what we havin  Chick n dumplins



<-------supper------->


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats what we havin  Chick n dumplins



I got veto'd.
Jenny wants breakfast for supper. Bacon, sausage, eggs, biscuits and hash bowns. Guess it'll do....


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2012)

My mama made me sooooI had to hang up on her!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

Crickett, how is your son doin` since he got hit by that hornet? I hope he is ok.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Crickett said:


> My mama made me sooooI had to hang up on her!



Well, call her back so she can hang up on you. That way you stay even.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Crickett, how is your son doin` since he got hit by that hornet? I hope he is ok.




He's doin fine Nic! Thanks for askin'! 



rhbama3 said:


> Well, call her back so she can hang up on you. That way you stay even.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Evenin peoples....... how's everybody doing tonight?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 15, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Eeeewwwww the new bride is making hamburger helper for dinner! Ats just naaaasty.. guess I will choke it down ta keep her from choking up..lol



Sounds like a delicious meal.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2012)

Crickett said:


> He's doin fine Nic! Thanks for askin'!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Crickett said:


> He's doin fine Nic! Thanks for askin'!


I figured i had two options.... okay, three if i chose not to post a response:
Ask what happened or give a humorous response. Obviously, i chose incorrectly. Soooo.......
What happened?


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Evenin peoples....... how's everybody doing tonight?


Calm before the storm, bro. Not two 0730 heats. CWH doing a VATS first if you didn't know already.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey Pookie. 17 more days...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I figured i had two options.... okay, three if i chose not to post a response:
> Ask what happened or give a humorous response. Obviously, i chose incorrectly. Soooo.......
> What happened?
> 
> Calm before the storm, bro. Not two 0730 heats. CWH doing a VATS first if you didn't know already.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I figured i had two options.... okay, three if i chose not to post a response:
> Ask what happened or give a humorous response. Obviously, i chose incorrectly. Soooo.......
> What happened?



Long story short my brother is a methhead w/ 5 kids. I choose not to have anything to do w/ him & my mama takes it upon herself to invite 1 of my brothers kids to my sons party this Saturday w/ out even askin me! Needless to say that ticked me off!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

We just got the coolest invite to a wedding. IN THE PASTURE! Love it.


----------



## kracker (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We just got the coolest invite to a wedding. IN THE PASTURE! Love it.


Cool....


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Pookie. 17 more days...


I know, right?  Between Bama football, going to GSU games to see my daughter, and then finding time to hunt, it's gonna be a wild ride. 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


>


Don't hold back, tell me how you really feel. 


Crickett said:


> Long story short my brother is a methhead w/ 5 kids. I choose not to have anything to do w/ him & my mama takes it upon herself to invite 1 of my brothers kids to my sons party this Saturday w/ out even askin me! Needless to say that ticked me off!



I understand, but have no answers for you.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We just got the coolest invite to a wedding. IN THE PASTURE! Love it.



That's cool!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We just got the coolest invite to a wedding. IN THE PASTURE! Love it.



Watch your step!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't remember who gave me the fig preserves, but my belly thanks you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We just got the coolest invite to a wedding. IN THE PASTURE! Love it.



Is the girl getting married named Patti?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Watch your step!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We just got the coolest invite to a wedding. IN THE PASTURE! Love it.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is the girl getting married named Patti?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry. I thought it was pretty cool. Thought ya'll might like it...... Guess not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry. I thought it was pretty cool. Thought ya'll might like it...... Guess not.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry. I thought it was pretty cool. Thought ya'll might like it...... Guess not.



It is cool!
I just happened to be eating supper at the time and didn't post. Geez.... don't have a cow.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry. I thought it was pretty cool. Thought ya'll might like it...... Guess not.


Thats my kinda wedding 


rhbama3 said:


> It is cool!
> I just happened to be eating supper at the time and didn't post. Geez.... don't have a cow.


That was a bit cheesy


----------



## kracker (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry. I thought it was pretty cool. Thought ya'll might like it...... Guess not.


I like it, I even commented on the last page.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats my kinda wedding
> :



UR already murried idjit...


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 15, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats my kinda wedding
> That was a bit cheesy



Everythings better with cheese.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry. I thought it was pretty cool. Thought ya'll might like it...... Guess not.




Holy cow!!!


Well............................somebody had to say it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> I like it, I even commented on the last page.



Too late, fro!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> UR already murried idjit...


So what?! We did it twice.. might as well go for a third time  No J.O.P. needed this time though 



rhbama3 said:


> Everythings better with cheese.



Aint that the truth


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> So what?! We did it twice.. might as well go for a third time  No J.O.P. needed this time though
> 
> 
> 
> Aint that the truth



Well let me know if you need a session of cowns,,counss,,counci,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pfffffffffft,,,, talkin too in between...


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well let me know if you need a session of cowns,,counss,,counci,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pfffffffffft,,,, talkin too in between...



I will


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2012)

Went to meet the babies teachers tonight. The group in Emily's preschool room is great. Rex's teacher.....well, I'm sure I'll like her after I get to know her better. She's nice and all, but there's just this one, silly, little thing that's got me in a twist for now. And I mean silly. 

Rob thought it was because she's young, skinny, and was wearing a very short dress. Psh. Totally wasn't. None of that phased me at all. 

What is it, you ask? Well, she looks like my ex husband's first wife. I had to deal with that *you know what* far more than I wanted to when we were married. This girl (Rex's teacher) looks and sounds JUST LIKE the other piece of work.

Sigh....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Went to meet the babies teachers tonight. The group in Emily's preschool room is great. Rex's teacher.....well, I'm sure I'll like her after I get to know her better. She's nice and all, but there's just this one, silly, little thing that's got me in a twist for now. And I mean silly.
> 
> Rob thought it was because* she's young, skinny, and was wearing a very short dress*. Psh. Totally wasn't. None of that phased me at all.
> 
> ...



You want me to have a talkin to with her for you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

OK Everyone on the floor, skate backwards if you can, make it up if you can't....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want me to have a talkin to with her for you?



By all means, go for it. See if she has a sister that looks NOTHING like her while you're at it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


So Sweet Jeffro! I needed that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> By all means, go for it. See if she has a sister that looks NOTHING like her while you're at it



You gotta jump in and skate backwards first...


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2012)

G'Evenin folks ....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gotta jump in and skate backwards first...



Yay! I love rollerskatin'! 



slip said:


> G'Evenin folks ....



Howdy!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Went to meet the babies teachers tonight. The group in Emily's preschool room is great. Rex's teacher.....well, I'm sure I'll like her after I get to know her better. She's nice and all, but there's just this one, silly, little thing that's got me in a twist for now. And I mean silly.
> 
> Rob thought it was because she's young, skinny, and was wearing a very short dress. Psh. Totally wasn't. None of that phased me at all.
> 
> ...



yep think that'd bother me too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gotta jump in and skate backwards first...



I HATE your avitar. GO DAWGS..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I HATE your avitar. GO DAWGS..........



If I was for a team that had y'alls record I'd hate it too...


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Went to meet the babies teachers tonight. The group in Emily's preschool room is great. Rex's teacher.....well, I'm sure I'll like her after I get to know her better. She's nice and all, but there's just this one, silly, little thing that's got me in a twist for now. And I mean silly.
> 
> Rob thought it was because she's young, skinny, and was wearing a very short dress. Psh. Totally wasn't. None of that phased me at all.
> 
> ...



At least Rex should be happy!


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Went to meet the babies teachers tonight. The group in Emily's preschool room is great. Rex's teacher.....well, I'm sure I'll like her after I get to know her better. She's nice and all, but there's just this one, silly, little thing that's got me in a twist for now. And I mean silly.
> 
> Rob thought it was because she's young, skinny, and was wearing a very short dress. Psh. Totally wasn't. None of that phased me at all.
> 
> ...



What ever class she is teachin, im pretty sure i failed and need to go back for.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So Sweet Jeffro! I needed that.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2012)

Crickett said:


> yep think that'd bother me too!



Glad I'm not the only one. Rob had a good laugh when I told him. 



Jeff C. said:


> At least Rex should be happy!



Yeah he will!! He kept walkin' over to her for more hugs. 



slip said:


> What ever class she is teachin, im pretty sure i failed and need to go back for.



She cuddles babies all day long. But I'm sure she wouldn't mind ya steppin' in the class for a hug


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> She cuddles babies all day long. But I'm sure she wouldn't mind ya steppin' in the class for a hug



A Cuddler...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A Cuddler...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>





Don't be a cuddle hater!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. Rob had a good laugh when I told him.



Sounds like what my husband would do! I know what you mean though those little things just have a way of getting to you!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 15, 2012)

Feel like the truck won today.............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't be a cuddle hater!!



I like cuddles just fine....untwist yer britches 



Crickett said:


> Sounds like what my husband would do! I know what you mean though those little things just have a way of getting to you!



It's ridiculous, isn't it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

OH today, lawnmower gas $ 127.00, 1-6 gal can of deisel=$ 22.00, topped off truck with remainder of lawnmower purchase= $ 73.00.

Total= $222.00


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I like cuddles just fine....untwist yer britches



How'd you know that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ummmmmmmm neverminddddddd....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 15, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> OH today, lawnmower gas $ 127.00, 1-6 gal can of deisel=$ 22.00, topped off truck with remainder of lawnmower purchase= $ 73.00.
> 
> Total= $222.00



OUCH! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> How'd you know that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ummmmmmmm neverminddddddd....



Just a lucky guess 


Gonna hit the sack. Busy day tomorrow. G'night y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Feel like the truck won today.............



I heard that!! TC, Hank


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> OUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell me about it! 

Nite Sugar, I think I'll follow suit...Good Night folks!!


----------



## slip (Aug 15, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Glad I'm not the only one. Rob had a good laugh when I told him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hankus said:


> Feel like the truck won today.............


Me too man, me too. One more day, then my 9 is over and i get a 3 day weekend.


Jeff C. said:


> OH today, lawnmower gas $ 127.00, 1-6 gal can of deisel=$ 22.00, topped off truck with remainder of lawnmower purchase= $ 73.00.
> 
> Total= $222.00



Ouch ...


----------



## kracker (Aug 16, 2012)

Morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2012)

GOOD MORNING AND THIRSTY THURSDAY to you Kracker and to all of you fellow drivelers.

Kracker, you must have starting really early to get logged on and get to the place that you could finally post something.  For me, it took about 6-7 minutes before the GON pages would load enough to finally get to the last post so that I could finally post.  It is frustrating for sure.  Well, at least that crazy "white screen" wasn't there forever before the GON site woke up.    

Now where is the coffee????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2012)

moanin' kracker

need a wake up?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2012)

EE, I was waiting for the same thing......slow loading pages.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I like cuddles just fine....untwist yer britches




Geeesh, I thought that you would never ask !!!!!!!    



Sorry, but I just couldn't resist that comment.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 16, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm coffee!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Aug 16, 2012)

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee.  And Good Morning Tripod.  (Happy Birthday a few days late to you too).

Sometimes, I think that the GON site is totally on "dial-up" because it is by far the slowest site of any that I visit.  Even though, I do have a super-fast computer, it is frustrating to wait several minutes for the pages to load properly.  On other sites, when I click the mouse, the information is on the screen instantly.  Sometimes, GON takes like three loading sessions just to get to the bottom of a page if you are trying to catch up on reading or trying to post at the bottom of the page.


----------



## kracker (Aug 16, 2012)

I got lucky and hit it at the right time. I have more problems trying to catch up in the PF than I do around the campfire.

Oh, good morning EE, gobblin and pigmy.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Mornin early risers.......


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

I'd rather be not at werk for a week or so on a fishing ramble


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh yeah mernin to all ya hardtails too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Mernin' Idjits..


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

Mornin`.......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Geeesh, I thought that you would never ask !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I just couldn't resist that comment.










Mornin' y'all. Waitin' on the coffee to finish brewin'. Man, I'm tired.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Waitin' on the coffee to finish brewin'. Man, I'm lazy.



Well duhhh...


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

Mornin y'all ...kinda froggy out my way this morning.  Almost got my first deer of the year!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Women and sharp objects. My wife could look at a knife and start bleeding from one of her fingers. She's making a crockpot "southwest black bean" recipe. She needs a jalapeno cut up, so I volunteer. I ask her how she wants it cut. She says, "stemmed, seeded and minced". I say, "minced???" I hate mincing. She says, "Ok, just chop it up real tiny then."


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Women and sharp objects. My wife could look at a knife and start bleeding from one of her fingers. She's making a crockpot "southwest black bean" recipe. She needs a jalapeno cut up, so I volunteer. I ask her how she wants it cut. She says, "stemmed, seeded and minced". I say, "minced???" I hate mincing. She says, "Ok, just chop it up real tiny then."



 did ya do it?

side note; i seen my bride get hit by yeller jackets yesterday....never heard her say words like that....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Women and sharp objects. My wife could look at a knife and start bleeding from one of her fingers. She's making a crockpot "southwest black bean" recipe. She needs a jalapeno cut up, so I volunteer. I ask her how she wants it cut. She says, "stemmed, seeded and minced". I say, "minced???" I hate mincing. She says, "Ok, just chop it up real tiny then."







blood on the ground said:


> did ya do it?
> 
> side note; i seen my bride get hit by yeller jackets yesterday....never heard her say words like that....



I hate yellow jackets






Mornin Everybody.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Women and sharp objects. My wife could look at a knife and start bleeding from one of her fingers. She's making a crockpot "southwest black bean" recipe. She needs a jalapeno cut up, so I volunteer. I ask her how she wants it cut. She says, "stemmed, seeded and minced". I say, "minced???" I hate mincing. She says, "Ok, just chop it up real tiny then."





Me n her need some of them chainmill gloves 


Mornin Yall


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

Good Morning. Looks like its gonna be a busy day today. But hey, Its FRIDAY EVE

Oh, if ya'll see Mrs. H, ya'll tell her i said chicken fried chicken. She'll know what ya mean


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2012)

good morning everybody


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> good morning everybody


whatup  its thursty thurzdy


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Aug 16, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whatup  its thursty thurzdy



It sho is and it's Friday for me.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Happy TT everybody!   And morning...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well duhhh...



 Ain't you got some work to do?



blood on the ground said:


> Mornin y'all ...kinda froggy out my way this morning.  Almost got my first deer of the year!



 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Women and sharp objects. My wife could look at a knife and start bleeding from one of her fingers. She's making a crockpot "southwest black bean" recipe. She needs a jalapeno cut up, so I volunteer. I ask her how she wants it cut. She says, "stemmed, seeded and minced". I say, "minced???" I hate mincing. She says, "Ok, just chop it up real tiny then."





Better get to it!


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

Sposed to git my dot physical today but I'm thinkin this wantin a dip is affecting my bp more than gittin one in each lip. I is plum irritable this mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Me n her need some of them chainmill gloves
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall



Oh yeah, while I was choppin real fine (but not mincin) she was trying to take a stale bullion cube and cut it in half. Bad idea, she drew blood on her thumb. Well after waitin a while for the bleedin to stop (pressure, and barely bleeding to begin with) we go to the bathroom so I can put a butterfly strip on it. Strip on - check. Turn around to get a finger tip bandaid and the neosporin. I turn back around just in time to see the fixed gaze and leanin tower of piza about to topple. I caught her just as she was going over into the tub.....

Dangdest thing, the woman is an RN and deals with blood and guts all day long, but don't let her cut herself. Her brain just doesn't do well with that. She is banned from all sharp objects in the house until further evaluation..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sposed to git my dot physical today but I'm thinkin this wantin a dip is affecting my bp more than gittin one in each lip. I is plum irritable this mornin



I HATE DOT physicals. They are the biggest waste of time and cost to the employer for a bunch of nothing I've ever seen. Danged goobermint. If you've never done one you'll love the whisper hearing test. Whoever dreamed that one up needs to be tenderized with a baseball bat around the head and shoulders.


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah, while I was choppin real fine (but not mincin) she was trying to take a stale bullion cube and cut it in half. Bad idea, she drew blood on her thumb. Well after waitin a while for the bleedin to stop (pressure, and barely bleeding to begin with) we go to the bathroom so I can put a butterfly strip on it. Strip on - check. Turn around to get a finger tip bandaid and the neosporin. I turn back around just in time to see the fixed gaze and leanin tower of piza about to topple. I caught her just as she was going over into the tub.....
> 
> Dangdest thing, the woman is an RN and deals with blood and guts all day long, but don't let her cut herself. Her brain just doesn't do well with that. She is banned from all sharp objects in the house until further evaluation..


    poor woman!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I HATE DOT physicals. They are the biggest waste of time and cost to the employer for a bunch of nothing I've ever seen. Danged goobermint. If you've never done one you'll love the whisper hearing test. Whoever dreamed that one up needs to be tenderized with a baseball bat around the head and shoulders.





You got that right! I`m so dadgummed glad I don`t have to put up with that load of fertilizer anymore, it ain`t even funny. 

I am keepin` my CDL current though. I think I`m legal till 2017.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sposed to git my dot physical today but I'm thinkin this wantin a dip is affecting my bp more than gittin one in each lip. I is plum irritable this mornin



Last time I went for a DOT physical, the doc had me cough wayyyyyyyyyyy more necessary than acceptable.  Just as I was getting ready to knock him upside the head, he looked up and said, "you got a double hernia, son!" 
Whewwww!! 




Oh!!! Mornin y'all


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sposed to git my dot physical today but I'm thinkin this wantin a dip is affecting my bp more than gittin one in each lip. I is plum irritable this mornin



Poor Hanky 

Quit yer bit...er....whinin'



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah, while I was choppin real fine (but not mincin) she was trying to take a stale bullion cube and cut it in half. Bad idea, she drew blood on her thumb. Well after waitin a while for the bleedin to stop (pressure, and barely bleeding to begin with) we go to the bathroom so I can put a butterfly strip on it. Strip on - check. Turn around to get a finger tip bandaid and the neosporin. I turn back around just in time to see the fixed gaze and leanin tower of piza about to topple. I caught her just as she was going over into the tub.....
> 
> Dangdest thing, the woman is an RN and deals with blood and guts all day long, but don't let her cut herself. Her brain just doesn't do well with that. She is banned from all sharp objects in the house until further evaluation..



Oh lawd!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Last time I went for a DOT physical, the doc had me cough wayyyyyyyyyyy more necessary than acceptable.  Just as I was getting ready to knock him upside the head, he looked up and said, "you got a double hernia, son!"
> Whewwww!!
> 
> 
> ...



Ya know, I'mma need some patients to practice on. Wanna play nurse/patient?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ya know, I'mma need some patients to practice on. Wanna play nurse/patient?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Hi there  wanna play?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ya know, I'mma need some patients to practice on. Wanna play nurse/patient?









 you done done it now, girlfriend!

Hey ya'll! back at it!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you done done it now, girlfriend!
> 
> Hey ya'll! back at it!



I know....I'm kinda bored today...got a few things to do but don't want to do 'em yet. Thought I'd stir up some fun 

Hope you have an easy day!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ya know, I'mma need some patients to practice on. Wanna play nurse/patient?





Sugar Plum said:


> Hi there  wanna play?





NO!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah, while I was choppin real fine (but not mincin) she was trying to take a stale bullion cube and cut it in half. Bad idea, she drew blood on her thumb. Well after waitin a while for the bleedin to stop (pressure, and barely bleeding to begin with) we go to the bathroom so I can put a butterfly strip on it. Strip on - check. Turn around to get a finger tip bandaid and the neosporin. I turn back around just in time to see the fixed gaze and leanin tower of piza about to topple. I caught her just as she was going over into the tub.....
> 
> Dangdest thing, the woman is an RN and deals with blood and guts all day long, but don't let her cut herself. Her brain just doesn't do well with that. She is banned from all sharp objects in the house until further evaluation..



That's funny rightchere   



Sugar Plum said:


> Ya know, I'mma need some patients to practice on. Wanna play nurse/patient?



 I'm ya Huckleberry!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

Bite my tongue


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Bite my tongue



come on mud lets get outa here b4 we see somethin we shouldnt


----------



## Keebs (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I know....I'm kinda bored today...got a few things to do but don't want to do 'em yet. Thought I'd stir up some fun
> 
> Hope you have an easy day!


I'll leave it with you, got to type up teams & add a gazillion new kids to the computer list, gawd my shoulders are killing me from all the typing!


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 16, 2012)

Bunch of perverts up in here


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> NO!!!!



Aww, come on Nick...I won't use any needles 



Jeff C. said:


> I'm ya Huckleberry!!







mudracing101 said:


> Bite my tongue



Careful, you'll end up as a patient too


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Bite my tongue



Just let go of mine.......Ouch!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Aww, come on Nick...I won't use any needles
> 
> 
> 
> ...





See ya`ll elsewhere. I got forums to tend to!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 16, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> See ya`ll elsewhere. I got forums to tend to!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you done done it now, girlfriend!
> 
> Hey ya'll! back at it!




Helllooooo there


----------



## Hankus (Aug 16, 2012)

Appointment now 1130..........crew em I'm gettin a dip an slingin pipe. They'll be gettin a sweaty half irritable rednek now 


An yes a dot physical is a gret bigol load of horse maneuver


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hi there  wanna play?



Do you do geriatric nursin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do you do geriatric nursin?


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 16, 2012)

bought time ta locker down boneboy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



All she needs to get a good dose of experience for being a floor nurse is a stack of paperwork to do and 6 or 7 buzzers/bells for us to mash constantly while she's trying to do that paperwork.........What she'll learn from this is to give out the pain meds and sleepin drugs real quick at the beginning of her shift so she can do all of the other insane work that her boss and the government requires that takes away all of her one on one time with the patient.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like I logged on at the wrong time!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hi there  wanna play?



Lawd have mercy. 

Will you wear one of those cute nurse hats


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Aww, come on Nick...I won't use any needles
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> Just let go of mine.......Ouch!!





Nicodemus said:


> See ya`ll elsewhere. I got forums to tend to!


See ya grumpy


Keebs said:


> I'll leave it with you, got to type up teams & add a gazillion new kids to the computer list, gawd my shoulders are killing me from all the typing!


Well hello there



blood on the ground said:


> bought time ta locker down boneboy!



Gettin close


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 16, 2012)

New one's up

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7128247#post7128247


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Looks like I logged on at the wrong time!


Maybe, maybe not


Sterlo58 said:


> Lawd have mercy.
> 
> Will you wear one of those cute nurse hats



Is that all


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 16, 2012)

Done


----------

